#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-31
<tsimonq2> phillw: lol your machine is actually named piglet XD
<melodie> tsimonq2 he knows, he is the one who named his machine.
<tsimonq2> melodie: ik, just commenting XD
<phillw> tsimonq2: when you grow up, you will choose an unix name. I chose mine and let others know of my choice, some keep their choice private.
<tsimonq2> phillw: WHat do you mean by unix name?
<phillw> tsimonq2: [root@localhost ~]#
<phillw> and phillw@piglet:~$
<tsimonq2> k
<phillw> choose your unix name
<tsimonq2> l8r
<melodie> good night
#lubuntu-devel 2015-09-02
<tsimonq2> wxl: Just so it can be made aware, there is a membership pending for the lubuntu-qa Launchpad team
<krytarik> wxl: Please have a look back at the logs of this channel from 15 - 17th Aug, reg. my MP as well as several bug reports that need their status changed (since fixed), and a possible further MP from me to fix one more.
<krytarik> ( http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/08/15/%23lubuntu-devel.html , http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/08/16/%23lubuntu-devel.html , http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/08/17/%23lubuntu-devel.html )
<wxl> krytarik: could you email me a concise summary of what needs to happen?
<krytarik> wxl: Hey, that's even colored! :P (and not too much anyway)
<wxl> tl;dr krytarik :/
<krytarik> Generally, I'd already be happy with merging  https://code.launchpad.net/~krytarik/lubuntu-default-settings/bug-1266138/+merge/268162  for now. :P
<krytarik> The other stuff is just bug report cleanup really.
<wxl> sadly i can't do much more than say "looks good"
<wxl> you'll have to talk to the boss about htat :)
<krytarik> wxl: Technically, you could; socially, maybe not. :)
#lubuntu-devel 2015-09-03
<phillw> hiyas tsimonq2
<phillw> as you learn more stuff, you can have a really scary experience where the only people you are chatting to are all developers and being a quiet person works really well. My 1st bug report upstream for cloud version kilo.... https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1259354
<ubot93> redhat bug 1259354 in openstack-packstack "When pre-creating a vg of cinder-volumes packstack fails with an error" [High,New]
<SuperLag> downloaded the latest daily this morning, cannot type in anything in the "Who are you?" screen
<SuperLag> to be fair, I'm attempting this in a VM
<phillw> SuperLag: well, there are lots of dailies to choose from. could you narrow it down a bit? :D
<SuperLag> haha
<SuperLag> Well, I didn't think was more than one Lubuntu daily.
<SuperLag> I thought it was always for the bleeding edge version that hasn't been released yet. Is that not the case?
<SuperLag> That, said... when I mentioned it being in a VM, I was doing it in a very convoluted fashion. On an ESXi server, through the vSphere client that was running on a VM that's on that same server. It's environmental.
<SuperLag> because I'm doing it in Fusion on my Mac now, and it works just fine.
<SuperLag> Once it's done, I'll just upload it to the ESXi box. :)
<phillw> SuperLag: there are 32 bit and 64 bit versions, there are PPC/MAC versions, there is alternate installer and desktop installer.... lots of images! :D
<SuperLag> Okay. I'm a bonehead. Duh. :)
<SuperLag> got to say... I love Lubuntu, though
<SuperLag> you guys rock
<phillw> no worries, let me know which one you're playing with and if my hardware can cope, I'll be more than happy to give it a try
<phillw> i cannot do MAC/PPC images as lack the kit being installed.
<SuperLag> I got the amd64 version
<phillw> kk, no woriies, I'll go zsync last nights 64 bit image. Did you use desktop or alternate image?
<SuperLag> desktop
<phillw> okies, let me zsync it up.
<SuperLag> It installed fine from VMware Fusion, on my Mac.
<SuperLag> Must have been too may layers of abstraction. :)
<SuperLag> interesting interface oddities after I boot it up
<phillw> i use kvm for my VM's
<SuperLag> two network interface icons, and two... umm... language choosers? not sure what to call 'em
<phillw> it has its moments and a won't fix bug that we know to work-around
<phillw> yes, we know of the doubles applet bug :D
<SuperLag> How do you like KVM?
<phillw> it's a grown up VM, people eventually move from VBox to it :)
<phillw> and the applet issue is bug 1488660
<phillw> bug 1488660
<phillw> comeone ubot.. wake up!!!!
<phillw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/1488660
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1488660 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Intermittent bug with additional applets appearing" [High,Confirmed]
<phillw> GRR @ ubot!!!!! :P
<phillw> SuperLag: the work around is dead easy and Julien (head of dev) is on the case.
<phillw> I'm also trying to get people who do testing to also use LVM as it makes partitoning a lot less tiresome once they have got the basic structure set up.
<SuperLag> I use LVM
<SuperLag> Once I got the hang of resizing... hooked.
<phillw> yeah, great fun :D may the partition type 8e be strong with you throughout your life :D
<phillw> virt-mananger (using KVM) is much the same and what the ubuntu devs use as opposed to VBox or the paid for solutions. Which is most likely why they will not fix a bug in it that only affect *buntu :P
<phillw> SuperLag: at what step did the install fall over for you? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/340/builds/101295/testcases/1300/results
<phillw> i just remove and create, but yeah.. resizing is fun :D
<SuperLag> step 13
<phillw> oh, and just for fun... RHEL v7 adds in a new module for LVMs ... I've yet to fully play with it, but us old timers can still use our pv, vg, lv commands :D
<SuperLag> I trialed RHEL v7.1, but I'm not sure if I'm going to spring for a license yet.
<SuperLag> new gig is going have RHEL... but I like having a local test env to work with
<SuperLag> I just got the MS Action Pack so I could get Windows Server 2012 R2, yesterday. I've lost my mind. Please send help.
<SuperLag> Having an issue on another side job where Linux integration into AD is messy messy messy
<phillw> you should pop onto #phillw eagles is a RHEL v7 new person (well, centos) we have a recent qualifier of RHCSA for v7 (i did mine with v6) and eagles is also going for his MSCA :D
<phillw> SuperLag: accept the invite from DragonEyes (our tame admin bot), also step 13 has been successfully completed.
<phillw> SuperLag: as Red Hat have finally gotten around to employing the CentOS volunteers who spin that, you can save money on a license. CentOS is free and ideal for sysadmins as we're supposed to know what we're doing :P
<phillw> just steer clear of #centos ... they are not known for being overly friendly!
<phillw> SuperLag: my install of last nights' 64 bit desktop ISO has worked as expected.
<SuperLag> phillw: oh? I was figuring on CentOS since RHEL == $$$$$
<SuperLag> oh... you were talking about the channel :)
<phillw> yeah, the channel, I was pre-warned and found such warnings to be true! we're a lot friendlier on #phillw. So, you're welcome to ask RHEL questions on there and not be off-topic :D
#lubuntu-devel 2015-09-06
<kikko> hello  uys
<kikko> guys
<kiko_> hello
<kiko_> h
#lubuntu-devel 2016-09-11
<lynorian> wxl it appears both desktop and alternate are broken since yesterday and no images for today
<krytarik> lynorian: No images for *anyone* right now.
<tsimonq2> krytarik: wth?
<tsimonq2> ...why not?
<wxl> lynorian: thx for the heads up. did you look at the logs at all?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-04
<lubot> <AceHW> Any chance the ppl who make/assemble Lubuntu will ever make an official LxPup (Puppy Linux with LX* desktop environment) that is compatible with Lubuntu?
<lubot> There are already versions of puppy with LX and there are already ubuntu-compatible versions of Puppy (like puppy xenial, puppy tahr, puppy precise, puppy lucid, etc.), but an official version made/endorsed by Lubuntu/Ubuntu would be really cool, and probably more up-to-date than puppy usually is.
<lubot> Might be an interesting way to make an even smaller/lighter Lubuntu.
<lubot> Not as the main, but as an option.
<lubot> Might also make it easier to figure out what the main Lubuntu can do without for when you're trying to look for stuff to cut out for size purposes.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Puppets were nice but according to its creator they're no longer maintained. Also, creating an Ubuntu Pup was hard for that team and they were late for next release.
<lubot> Otherwise, we can't adopt the pup system to create an LxPup. We have enough with our own build system and the app ecosystem.
<lubot> You should ask in the PuppyLinux forums if anyone is interested though.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I was a GrafPup user myself. Great OS.
<lubot> <AceHW> @VikingRedwolf, Ok. I figured y'all were busy, but I thought I'd put it out there
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I must say it would be a great idea. Maybe there is a Puppy distro based on LXDE / LXQt. But only one based on Ubuntu. And closed.
<lubot> <Schyken> Hey all! Excited for 17.10, this first beta is proving to be quite a wonderful one! A big thanks from me to the team behind it.
<lubot> <AceHW> @VikingRedwolf, Wdym. There is more than one based on Ubuntu.
<lubot> <Schyken> I've been spending a lot of time with it recently, and once 17.10 comes out I plan on using Lubuntu Next as my OS for recording and editing my crazy side peojects. 👍👌👌👍
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @AceHW, Interesting
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Schyken, 😘
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Schyken, Crazy projects sound nice 😁
<lubot> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, Yeah, time burners xD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I have plenty of those 😐
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> The future of Lubuntu goes to LXQT only or will have an LXDE option?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Eventually, LXDE will close
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> ops, ok, thne i have to try LXQT soon!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😊
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Who knows. Maybe someone forks it, like Gnome2 onto MATE.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> I prefer to go the Lubuntu way
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ☺️
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: First day of school tomorrow :(
<lubot9> <AceHW> I'm k
<lubot9> <AceHW> Ok
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/tKASjSy.jpg
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> Seems legit.
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> Is that a Lubuntu theme? :D
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> Yep
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> oooOOOooo
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> Eeeewwww
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> Publish it somewhere?
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> I can mess with some people
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> The Windows 3.11 theme is cute though 😊
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> I applied it  today just for fun xD
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, http://b00merang.weebly.com/windows-10.html
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-06
<lubot9> ok_zens was added by: ok_zens
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> @ok_zens, o/
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> @ok_zens, Elo
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> Hello Starks
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> how's life?
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> Pretty good
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-07
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> great
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> o/
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Where's our 17.10 slideshow? .__.
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> O.o
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> I need to talk with the boss first
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> where is he @red
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> Dunno. Maybe on holidays.
<lubot9> <AceHW> Lol
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, @julienlavergne
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> @JULIENLAVERGNE
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> Pol
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> *Lol
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> It actually works 😁
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> you know what, @tsimonq2? slideshows are overrated. I pass 😝
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> and I made the new Aardvark wallpaper:
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 628x280) https://i.imgur.com/yXx3bNz.jpg
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> .__.
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, i saw that somewhere, a long time ago... maybe...
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> 🙊
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> ssshh
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> ok ok
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> IT'S AWESOME
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> don't mention his name
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> wich name? I can't remenber
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> good boi
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_580.mp4
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-08
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne!!
<lubot9> <julienlavergne> @VikingRedwolf, No computer access, I can't validate / merge anything right now
<lubot9> <AceHW> @VikingRedwolf, Uh lol
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> @julienlavergne, 😢
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_591.webp
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 512x512) https://i.imgur.com/uXqfbJb.jpg
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_595.png
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> .___.
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_596.webp
<lubot9> <wxl23> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_597.webp
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> ShitLinux? 😂
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> XD
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> @VikingRedwolf, what's kind of bird is it?
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> A very ugly one
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> seagull
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> ?
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> a dove?
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> maybe. the original project had an illustration, a bird over the sea. so maybe it's a seagull, yes.
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> an angry bird?
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> love bird i prefer
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> I'm changing the logos anyway
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> it's a penguin on a jetpack
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> wolf
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> http://lxqt.org
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> stark woven
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> new bird now
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> collibri then
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> it looks like it
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> hope to be more nice than the old one
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 250x103) https://i.imgur.com/rKGziPr.jpg
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, logo or distro? XD
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> more light also
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, Logo, logo, distro it's so fine
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> ah, well, similar. I have to use the blue circle with the new bird on it. sorry, I can't show anything for now
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> no worries
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> i just wait for the new release
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> 17.10 @Wolfenprey ?
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> nope, the next LTS
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> errr why not the devel one?
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> because i only use lts on my systems XD
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> but, maybe i wil try it, just to see lxqt and how it works
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> noted
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_600.mp4
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> monkey-testers
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> lol
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> yuo know, industrial spionage. if I'd show you the new image, I'd have to make your bodies disappear and simulate an accident .____.
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> even a wolf should be out from the hideout
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> no worries
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_601.mp4
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_602.mp4
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> where is @tsimonq2 , is he "alive"?
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> @ShiBonCip, I'm a high schooler, I'm in school all day :P
<lubot9> <acheronuk> being stuck in school all day, may qualify as 'dead'
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, lies!
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Yes 😂
#lubuntu-devel 2017-09-10
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> Really? We're about to release Aardvark and the avatar of this group is still the Yak?
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> Simón! You the admin. Change avatar!
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> (New chat photo, 640x640) https://i.imgur.com/Gw7e52f.jpg
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, You're one too now :P
<lubot9> <AceHW> @ShiBonCip, I always thought it was a weird claw hand
<lubot9> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, One of us! One of us!
<lubot9> <AceHW> Lol
<lubot9> <AceHW> @AceHW, I guess I do see the bird now
<krytarik> I gotta admit, that avatar does look lovely. :D
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot9> <Schyken> Kinda terrifies me 😂
<lubot9> <Schyken> I think it's the hair :P
<krytarik> Or the feet, or the in-between.. :P
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 203x245) https://i.imgur.com/m2SXI92.jpg
<lubot9> <Schyken> Lol, so chubs
<lubot9> <Schyken> @krytarik, Oh yeah 😂
<lubot9> <AceHW> @tsimonq2, With
<lubot9> <AceHW> @tsimonq2, Wth
<krytarik> ..Or the ears.
<lubot9> <AceHW> Looks like a ferbie gone wrong
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> You might prefer this one...
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 239x223) https://i.imgur.com/dvyIBNA.jpg
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> 😊
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, Mmm it's like a psycho furby... I like it.
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing/Lenny
<lubot9> <AceHW> @VikingRedwolf, Why the blue hair?
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> Lubuntu's colour :)
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> And I had blue hair for a while. I like it
<lubot9> <AceHW> @Wolfenprey, Oh, is that how to spell that?
<lubot9> <AceHW> @VikingRedwolf, Oh, really? I didn't know.
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> @VikingRedwolf, He, me too, long time ago
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> It's our "tux"
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, Yay!
<lubot9> <acheronuk> @Wolfenprey, I don't think 'psycho' is the word ;)
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> @acheronuk, Maybe not! My english turns to ENGRISH sometimes
<lubot9> <AceHW> Lol
<lubot9> <wxl23> I just made #lubuntu:disroot.org which had
<lubot9> <wxl23> Oops
<lubot9> <wxl23> Has end to end encryption enabled
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> @wxl23, Disroot? Huh?
<lubot9> <wxl23> It's Matrix
<lubot9> <wxl23> I picked Disroot because I know I can trust them with privacy and security
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> Mehhhh
<lubot9> <wxl23> Unless you don't like such things
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> I don't like Yet Another Thing
<lubot9> <wxl23> I'd prefer it to Telegram
<lubot9> <wxl23> Open source, encrypted, decentralized
<lubot9> <wxl23> All wins
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> Meh
<lubot9> <tsimonq2> Yet Another Platform
<lubot9> <wxl23> There's all sorts of al
<lubot9> <wxl23> Apps
<lubot9> <wxl23> Freenode offers a bridge already
<lubot9> <wxl23> It's a better platform really
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> another account in another place?
<lubot9> <wxl23> Yep, but the value is that it can replace Telegram. Does everything it can and then some
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> self-hosted or somewhere?
<lubot9> <wxl23> It's decentralized, so it could be anywhere, including the flagship matrix.org
<lubot9> <wxl23> As I said, I picked disroot.org because they're great about security and privacy
<lubot9> <wxl23> We could run our own instance if we wanted
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> mhm
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> so it's basically an owncloud / nextcloud instance with some apps
<lubot9> <Wolfenprey> (Sticker, 512x367) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_614.webp
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> tis, yes
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/zoIJYYq.jpg
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> meh, only 4GB
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> and no additional apps!!
<lubot9> <wxl23> disroot.org provides a wide variety of services of which Matrix is one of
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 1280x719) https://i.imgur.com/aaQRYt0.jpg diz ones?
<lubot9> <wxl23> Yep
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> I can't change the theme .___.
<lubot9> <wxl23> Come to the matrix chat
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> where's that?
<lubot9> <wxl23> chat.disroot.org
<lubot9> <wxl23> You can also use the riot app
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> I'm on it
<lubot9> <wxl23> There's other options
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> I have to add people now
<lubot9> <wxl23> Recognize my comments above are about Matrix, not Disroot
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> ah
<lubot9> <wxl23> Join the Lubuntu room
<lubot9> <drkokandy> but wait, 4GB for free?
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> wait! I'm blonde! I'm still here: https://matrix.org/docs/projects/try-matrix-now.html
<lubot9> <wxl23> Start here https://disroot.org/matrix/
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> interesting. I can't use a "beautiful" username
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> damn
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> is your instance self-hosted?
<lubot9> <wxl23> If you mean Matrix, I'm using Disroot's server
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> and why I am me@disroot.whatever instead of Redwolf=
<lubot9> <wxl23> On matrix ?
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> yer
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> see the Lubuntu chat
<lubot9> <wxl23> That's how they do it. You can change your username
<lubot9> <wxl23> Like display name
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> hmmm... Ubuntu cuts my connection afte ra few minutes using the VPN... I have to dig in...
<lubot9> <wxl23> I have no problem with that
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> I'll try my other OS, Solus
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> @VikingRedwolf, it's something new for me
<lubot9> <AceHW> Anybody here tested exactly how compatible with Ubuntu Xenial Puppy Xenial is?
<lubot9> <ShiBonCip> @VikingRedwolf, it's that openvpn things?
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> Yes
<lubot9> <VikingRedwolf> ProtonVPN with nmcli on Gnome
<lubot9> <wxl23> @AceHW, Puppy? Ewwwww
<lubot9> <wxl23> @VikingRedwolf, I'm using nm-applet in Xenial
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-03
<lubot5> kc2bez was added by: kc2bez
<lubot5> <Hans Möller> @PZ✌️ 🇬🇧, But you are using Nvidia to setup the monitors? Or the lxqt app?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Hey @kc2bez!
<lubot5> <kc2bez> Howdy @tsimonq2 !
<wxl> @tsimonq2: we need to get "this week in lubuntu development" back on the hub. thnk we can automate that?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Does Discourse have an API with Python bindings?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: it's a simple HTTP API https://docs.discourse.org/#tag/Posts%2Fpaths%2F~1posts.json%2Fpost
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, But does it have Python bindings? :P
<wxl> apparently you don't understand "simple HTTP API"
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> python can do GET/POST requests, yes
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Nah, I'm just messing with you.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Yeah, I can do that.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> It just needs hooking into our blog script.
<wxl> you could `curl` your way to it
<lubot5> <Dreamingwolf> @wxl, 😝😜😄
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do we have a plan in place to get those Lubuntu Telegram links up on the website?
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I think we're waiting for @VikingRedwolf to give us the icons he made.
<wxl> ok
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf any news regarding the boot screen graphics?
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf the other thing that would be great is those graphics for the other Telegram channels. we can get it on the website so don't sweat that business. doesn't have to be in Git or anything :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Wanna cherry-pick https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/pull/269 ?
<ubot93> Pull 269 in lxqt/lxqt-config "lxqt-config-appearance: mkpath if settings of GTK doesn't exists." [Merged]
<tsimonq2> wxl: (Well, https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/commit/5fe0f9288e432a669686af14657b7f508eefb77e )
<tsimonq2> Right now, lxqt-config lets us set GTK appearances.
<tsimonq2> This makes it fully functional.
<tsimonq2> See https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1548
<ubot93> Issue 1548 in lxqt/lxqt "[lxqt-config] GTK 3 configuration doesn't apply" [Open]
<tsimonq2> If you do it, it's another upload to add to the list. :)
<wxl> what do we need to cherry pick about it? if you mean apply the patch, i can do that :)
<tsimonq2> Yeah, we need that commit (with DEP-3 headers) in our packaging.
<wxl> okie okie
<tsimonq2> 😘
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ooh, we're in DistroWatch Weekly: https://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20180903
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Just a reminder that we have other groups!
<lubot5> https://t.me/joinchat/DH6s1ELAZusx_9mFamoScg
<lubot5> https://t.me/joinchat/DH6s1EKjxEYc6M3YGRGt-Q
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Calamares should let the user pick what applications they WANT to use] ShalokShalom (ShalokShalom) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#1229
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE8cf31724d2d3: DSC file for 3.0.4-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE8cf31724d2d3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE7f3948486e3f: DSC file for 3.0.3-1-4] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE7f3948486e3f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE426de7939d5a: DSC file for 3.0.4-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE426de7939d5a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE7a4e696a47f4: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.3-1-4 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE7a4e696a47f4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE99089576f0fe: configure: fix linking on RISC-V ISA] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE99089576f0fe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEce36a6007f1d: fribidi: update for version 1.0] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEce36a6007f1d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEcd3812aa5ba8: x264: drop <148 build support and fix 10bit support] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEcd3812aa5ba8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE9cd59a6a1456: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.4-1 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE9cd59a6a1456
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE427fcc759e61: Import patches-applied version 3.0.4-1 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE427fcc759e61
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE1a62b140ef9f: qt: fix build against Qt 5.11] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE1a62b140ef9f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE170e4538a633: x264: drop <148 build support and fix 10bit support] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE170e4538a633
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE48d76818146b: Import patches-applied version 3.0.3-1-4 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE48d76818146b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE15ef0fd48f67: configure: fix linking on RISC-V ISA] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE15ef0fd48f67
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Calamares should let the user pick what applications they WANT to use] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#1230
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Calamares should let the user pick what applications they WANT to use] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#1231
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Calamares should let the user pick what applications they WANT to use] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#1232
<lubot75> .
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Calamares should let the user pick what applications they WANT to use] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#1233
<tsimonq2> Ugh, so identification does work.
<tsimonq2> Which means it's a teleirc problem.
<tsimonq2> siiiigh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEb242cfc0771b: DSC file for 20180816-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEb242cfc0771b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE843614e4f3c2: DSC file for 20180816-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVE843614e4f3c2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEfcd8de2bab27: Import patches-unapplied version 20180816-1 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEfcd8de2bab27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEb840b2ef3251: Import patches-applied version 20180816-1 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPAPIRUSICONTHEMEARCHIVEb840b2ef3251
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So, the IRC bot is fixed for now. I'm going to forward all the messages that were missed to here and then delete the messages on Telegram.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from VikingRedwolf: Okies :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from PZ✌️ 🇬🇧: I was using the built in monitor utility with no Nvidia graphics drivers installed.  This was with 3 monitors. I will retest with 2 monitors.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from PZ✌️ 🇬🇧: There were no Nvidia drivers installed at this point.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Hans Möller: But you have Nvidia card? You are using noveau and Nvidia utility? I've been using 2 monitor setup with the lxqt utility and haven't had any problem (beside wallpaper, which I'm trying to do a workaround)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from PZ✌️ 🇬🇧: I never said I was using the Nvidia utility.  This was a fresh install from a nightly and I was trying to get my screens right before I installed Nvidia drivers.  I was just letting you all know what was happening with the built in utility
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Dreamingwolf: Thank you. I never thought of testing this way, I just always got the Nvidia bits set up before setting up my screens so I wouldn't have to do it twice…
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from TheWendyPower: Hello everyone! I've been looking for a way to give back and help out in the Linux community. Most of my experience has been with photo editing, but I'm starting to grow my skills in the realm of graphic design. I'm willing to learn, to help the project with it needs. Thank you Simon for letting me jump in
<lubot> .
<tsimonq2> There.
<tsimonq2> wxl: PZ was responding to you, fwiw.
<tsimonq2> (Well, and Hans.)
<wxl> yeah well it will be interesting to see what they say about 2 monitors
<tsimonq2> wxl: Did you ever get a chance to cherry-pick that one patch?
<tsimonq2> 02:04:58 PM [freenode] -!- lubot [~lubot@ubuntu/bot/lubot]
<tsimonq2> 02:04:58 PM [freenode] -!-  ircname  : Lubuntu Telegram Bridge
<tsimonq2> 02:04:58 PM [freenode] -!-  channels : #ubuntu-qt ##tsimonq2 +#lubuntu-admins #lubuntu-offtopic #lubuntu-devel #lubuntu 
<tsimonq2> 02:04:58 PM [freenode] -!-  server   : card.freenode.net [Washington, DC, US]
<tsimonq2> ah shoot
<wxl> not yet
<tsimonq2> bad clipboard is bad
<wxl> been too busy messing with this dumb bot
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-config/commit/5fe0f9288e432a669686af14657b7f508eefb77e
<tsimonq2> hahahahahaha
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah let's just wait for upstream.
<wxl> i am not kidding
<wxl> oh?
<tsimonq2> We asked in IRC.
<tsimonq2> In fact...
<tsimonq2> I'll also file an issue on GitHub.
<wxl> ?
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc/issues/259
<ubot93> Issue 259 in FruitieX/teleirc "Add support for CertFP" [Open]
<wxl> OH
<wxl> i thought you meant re: lxqt-config
<tsimonq2> Ah, no.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> By the way, welcome @TheWendyPower and thanks for your interest :)
<lubot> <Hans Möller> thanks for the updates @tsimonq2
<lubot> <Hans Möller> What will be done with the "aditional driver" screen?
<lubot> <Hans Möller> or tab
<wxl> we're going to try to port over the gtk tab to the qt version
<wxl> they're not a 1:1 match right now
<lubot> <Hans Möller> @wxl thanks!
<wxl> np
<wxl> meanwhile, `ubuntu-drivers` can kind of help
<lubot> <PZ✌️ 🇬🇧> @wxl [<wxl> meanwhile, `ubuntu-drivers` can kind of help], That is how I install nvidia drivers currently on lxqt  :)
<lubot> <PZ✌️ 🇬🇧> just going to boot the latest nightly - back soon
<wxl> e.g. you can:
<wxl>  1. ubuntu-drivers list
<wxl>  2. ubuntu-drivers devices # if you're not sure which device #1 applies to
<wxl> then if you want to just take all the drivers you can `ubuntu-drivers autoinstall` or if you want to pick only one or another, just `apt` your way to the package
<wxl> tbh i have never bothered to use non-free graphics drivers ever XD
<lubot> <Hans Möller> I had on nvidia, some microcode and broadcam (which I have to blacklist later)
<lubot> <Hans Möller> Has anyone tried to use the 32-bit iso? Yesterday I tried in virtual box and got a "meditation guru error" after "try lubuntu w/o installing".
<lubot> <Hans Möller> and I can run a winXP machine w/o problems.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED103300ce7bf6: Add mokutil to ship-live.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED103300ce7bf6
<tsimonq2> wxl: If you can, try to knock out that lxqt-config thing... I'm going to play with getting "netboot" to work and seeing if we have to fork it or not.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 [By the way, welcome @TheWendyPower and thanks for your interest :)], Thanks!
<wxl> @Hans haven't tried but i'll put that on the todo list
<wxl> @tsimonq2: on today's list
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ooh, thoughts on https://github.com/lxqt/libfm-qt/pull/267 ?
<ubot93> Pull 267 in lxqt/libfm-qt "Fixed file info job with parentless paths" [Open]
<tsimonq2> wxl: Thanls.
<tsimonq2> *Thanks
<wxl> @tsimonq2: first i'm going to file a separate bug for SASL not working for TeleIRC
<tsimonq2> When I get over to my dad's place I'll get that netboot thing then probably talk more with @TheWendyPower about where we need help with artwork/UX. ;)
<tsimonq2> That is, unless @VikingRedwolf is around.
<tsimonq2> Otherwise, bbiab.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> huh?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: that libfm-qt seems pretty easy. on the other hand, the lxqt-config one seemed easy and i did get into some fuzz
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf [huh?], Hey, we have artwork help while you're getting stuff figured out :)
<lubot> <PZ✌️ 🇬🇧> @tsimonq2 has auto login been fixed?  or shall I manual login
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @PZ✌️ 🇬🇧 [@tsimonq2 has auto login been fixed?  or shall I manual login], Yes, it should be fixed.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Riiiiiiiight wxl? :P
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool.
<wxl> unless you have an empty password
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He worked on that more than I did, PZ✌️ 🇬🇧
<wxl> THAT is an sddm bug
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2 [Hey, we have artwork help while you're getting stuff figured out :)], Yayyy! Who? I'm gonna kiss him
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf [Yayyy! Who? I'm gonna kiss him], Not a him ;) @TheWendyPower
<lubot> <PZ✌️ 🇬🇧> Ok we will know in like 5 mins 😊
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hehe
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Doesn't matter
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ahahahaha
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm sure she's got a brother 😁
<lubot> <tsimonq2> shhhhhhh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> calm down, Raf :P
<lubot> <PZ✌️ 🇬🇧> @VikingRedwolf [Doesn't matter], It should her old man is H U G E. 🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @PZ✌️ 🇬🇧 [It should her old man is H U G E. 🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂], ^
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @PZ✌️ 🇬🇧 [It should her old man is H U G E. 🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂], 😐
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2 [calm down, Raf :P], Can't. I'm a wolf.
<wxl> hey @VikingRedwolf did you make any progress with (A) the boot screen images or (B) telegram logos for the website?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Haven't done anything yet with telegram (tomorrow) and double checked the splashes, and they're fine
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> We can always use another image and put the logo on top (you know what I mean)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Don't worry, I can fix the splashes XD
<wxl> uugh
<lubot> * tsimonq2 runs
<wxl> at least he confirms that graphically it looks right
<wxl> slangasek suggested cjwatson might be the best person to chat with about technical problems
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> slangasek suggested cjwatson might be the best person to chat with about t …], That's probably spot on.
<lubot> <PZ✌️ 🇬🇧> Ok. Still the log out problem with preferences / LXQT settings / monitor settings. Move them around click apply and you get kicked back to login screen
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds like a crash to me O_O
<lubot> <PZ✌️ 🇬🇧> Will there be any logs?
<lubot> <PZ✌️ 🇬🇧> Click save before moving anything and get logged out too
<wxl> @PZ you're still having problems with nouveau/2 monitors? or you're testing nvidia/3 monitors?
<lubot> <PZ✌️ 🇬🇧> 2 monitors both same model n res
<lubot> <PZ✌️ 🇬🇧> Nouveau
<wxl> ok well that's not something @Hans can reproduce so that is curious
<wxl> can you `lspci -nnk | grep -A 3 VGA`?
<wxl> er
<lubot> <PZ✌️ 🇬🇧> You can move them ok with xrandr - 
<lubot> <PZ✌️ 🇬🇧> Let me install telegram lol
<wxl> telegram?
<lubot> <PZ✌️ 🇬🇧> This is my mobile
<wxl> i meant `lspci -nnk | grep -A 3 -e VGA -e 3D` btw
<wxl> you can just install pastebinit
<wxl> and then
<wxl> `lspci -nnk | grep -A 3 -e VGA -e 3D | pastebinit`
<wxl> you'll have to copy the link manually but that's fairly simple
<wxl> it will default to http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/somehash
<wxl> just provide the last bit
<lubot> <PZ✌️ 🇬🇧> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HWmFNvf4jB/
<wxl> to be sure that's with the -e 3D at the end, right?
<lubot> <PZ✌️ 🇬🇧> yeah the 2nd one you posted
<krytarik> I'd appreciate if you Telegram users stopped with the non-printable characters (here at least) in the user names.
<wxl> ok let me do some searching
<wxl> ugh why can't they use pci ids?
<wxl> well that's a NV130/Pascal card, i believe
<wxl> and i don't see the 1070 Ti fwiw https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/CodeNames/#NV130
<wxl> that doesn't mean it's not supported
<krytarik> Also, I like the new user name coloring! :)
<wxl> could you pastebin up the output of `dmesg` and `cat /var/log/syslog`?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @krytarik [<krytarik> Also, I like the new user name coloring! :)], Hey thanks :D
<wxl> i think it's a little busy, frankly. along with all the quoting.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bah, it didn't show the second line :(
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> i think it's a little busy, frankly. along with all the quoting.], Yeah, it works though.
<krytarik> Very much no kidding, now us poor IRC users can at least more easily distinguish the Telegram ones! :P
<lubot> <PZ✌️ 🇬🇧> dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NjBcTVZdsV/
<wxl> it's taking it as GP104
<lubot> <PZ✌️ 🇬🇧> syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/j5JVjFpxff/
<krytarik> Maybe one just shouldn't quote as much then.
<wxl> there are some sort of timeout issues with nouveau
<wxl> those are warnings though
<wxl> @Hans do you see those?
<wxl> oh actually look at the end
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: @HMollerCl is now Hans; he has a nickname in Telegram :D
<wxl> oh thank god
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> now if only we can get PZ on board
<lubot> <PZ✌️ 🇬🇧> you want rid of thumbs up and union jack ?
<wxl> no
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, just set a username :)
<wxl> i want you to have a username
<wxl> admittedly using standard ascii characters might make things a bit easier
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> like this ?
<wxl> yes!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> THERE ya go :D
<wxl> and now i can actually send you a notification
<wxl> @ZebedeeBoss like this
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> No one ever told me before I ne3eded one lol
<wxl> i said something wy up there ^^^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 524x153) https://i.imgur.com/UoxrSub.jpg This is what it now looks like from the IRC side.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (I have #kubuntu-devel and #lubuntu-devel in one channel, don't mind the notices)
<wxl> oh weird it only colors usernames????
<tsimonq2> Yup.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @Hans do you see those?], I haven't used nouveau with lxqt
<wxl> @HMollerCl would you be willing to give it a test?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> I never use nouveau - I just thought you should know - as some people will
<wxl> yeah like i said, i've never not used it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl would you be willing to give it a test?], Won't be fast, I don't have a computer with nvidia anymore. Would have to lend one.
<wxl> @HMollerCl ah nevermind then
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But I used to have problems with nouveau, mouse pointer dissapear.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That's why I used the "aditional driver" tab. ;)
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> it was interesting when I moved the monitor to the left - the wallpaper dissappeared and now right click the desk top has two diff options - lol     maybe I should move on  :P
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> as in black screen has one right click
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> wallpaper screen has another set
<wxl> probably should move on
<wxl> from what i can see nvidia drivers will fix it
<wxl> that said could i get you to file some bugs?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> yeah they do - works fine with tripple screens too
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> looks like the left monitor has dropped back to openbox menu
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> give me a shout if/when you want it tested again
<wxl> you can look in the syslog and see the bits re: kscreen.xrandr 
<wxl> each ends with the likes of Sep  3 20:55:41 i7-lubuntu kernel: [  287.286610] kscreen_backend[2507]: segfault at 10 ip 00007fe54d6715eb sp 00007ffe93f9c0e0 error 4 in KSC_XRandR.so[7fe54d65b000+1b000]
<wxl> back at dmesg you see the likes of [   56.362941] kscreen_backend[2145]: segfault at 10 ip 00007fa0fc4e85eb sp 00007ffd2ddedb60 error 4 in KSC_XRandR.so[7fa0fc4d2000+1b000]
<wxl> however the real issue is nouveau: [   56.837879] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: gr: FECS falcon already acquired by gr!
<wxl> that's why kscreen blows up
<wxl> @ZebedeeBoss if you could please file a bug against nouveau, that would be great: `ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-nouveau`
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> it would only be in plain english as I have no idea what you just posted ?
<wxl> @ZebedeeBoss just type out `ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-nouveau` in a terminal and it should lead you through the whole process. explain nouveau fixes it.
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> ok cool
<wxl> um
<wxl> don't explain nouveau fixes it
<wxl> explain nvidia does XD
<wxl> wait a minute
<wxl> you said xrandr works fine?
<wxl> with nouveau?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> @wxl [<wxl> explain nvidia does XD], and we know thats a lie - lol
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> @wxl [<wxl> you said xrandr works fine?], yeah
<wxl> hmmmm
<wxl> nhold on a sec
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I remember that in lxde I used to use xrandr to
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> oops I am the UIbuntu page now in a browser
<wxl> oh you can just cancel it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> This was the script I used:
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> No option to cancel ?
<wxl> i'm going to suggest that if it works with xrandr/nouveau then i'd point the finger at lxqt-config (it installs lxqt-config-input)
<wxl> just close the browser tab :)
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> done
<wxl> s/input/monitor/ :/
<tsimonq2> wxl: So it's agaida's fault again? XD
<wxl> to be fair i think lxqt-config is palinek's baby but i'm thinking it must be upstream
<tsimonq2> hahahahaha
<wxl> they use libkf5scren as a backend so it might go farther than that
<wxl> @ZebedeeBoss in case it wasn't clear i was suggesting to make a new bug with `ubuntu-bug lxqt-config` and explain that doing things manually with xrandr makes things just work (as does using nvidia drivers)
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> @wxl [<wxl> @ZebedeeBoss in case it wasn't clear i was suggesting to make a new bug wi …], oh ok
<wxl> ooh someone try a sticker!
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> (Sticker, 512x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/G8I7RgDh/file_4066.png
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> Naughty Zeb  :P
<wxl> YAY NO MORE WEBP
<tsimonq2> But wait XD
<wxl> SSL issue though, @tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> Yup
<tsimonq2> Sec, I'll fix that.
<tsimonq2> wxl: All good.
<tsimonq2> With SSL, too.
<wxl> wow it's almost like things don't suck
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-config/+bug/1790536  «< done - title was a bit lng - hahahaha
<tsimonq2> wxl: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH https://telegram.lubuntu.me/offtopic has the invite link.
<tsimonq2> nginx is soooo cool.
<tsimonq2> Hey, thanks @ZebedeeBoss!
<tsimonq2> bug 1790536
<ubot93> Bug 1790536 in lxqt-config (Ubuntu) "using monitor settings to move a monitor causes you to be logged out when clicking apply.  Doing this manually with xrandr and or installing nvidia-drivers and you don't have the problem" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1790536
<wxl> @tsimonq2: want to bother moving that upstream or just wait for agaida to fly off the handle when it shows up in his email?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> CAn I install the rest of my stuff now as I feel steam will be the next issue  :P
<wxl> fire away @ZebedeeBoss
<tsimonq2> wxl: Wait for agaida. :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oooh, so now we have https://telegram.lubuntu.me/{development,support,offtopic,español} acting as redirects.
<tsimonq2> In prod it's just in the nginx file.
<wxl> cool
<wxl> we going to do that url shortener thing?
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> (i.e. register the domain or use the .us one you have)
<tsimonq2> We need an actual short URL to do shortening XD
<wxl> oh crap
<wxl> @ZebedeeBoss I missed something.
<wxl> does it fail with nvidia/monitor settings (not the nvidia ones)?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> Bedtime soon here in the UK  :P
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> I will check when I have nvidia installed
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> that is why in the bug I specified nvidis-settings
<wxl> yeah
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> hmmm interesting Simplenote fails to open asking me for username and password
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> let me reboot
<wxl> yeah you'll have to talk to simplenote about that XD
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> reboot fixed it :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1036721480124583936
<tsimonq2> Bah, that's a bug: https://mastodon.technology/@lubuntu/100663863206092354
<tsimonq2> The second line didn't show up here.
<tsimonq2> Oh well, we can solve it on the next teleirc reboot.
<wxl> huh?
<wxl> you mean the ellipsis?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 484x553) https://i.imgur.com/QyjWBkD.jpg
<wxl> oh
<wxl> can someone post a gif to telegram?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/1szJ49xn/file_4068.mp4
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> there ya go
<wxl> nice
<wxl> @ZebedeeBoss you ever do a backstrace before?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> nope
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> simple user here
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> and I just installed all my progs and nvidia - reboot time
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> brb
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> back
<wxl> @ZebedeeBoss now that you're running the nvidia drivers (you are, right? otherwise steam's going to hate you), could you see if you can change the montior settings with the default toool?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> lqxt monitor settings works with nvidia-drivers
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> just changed res and its fine
<wxl> you're the man
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> let me move them around
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> works fine
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> now I just need to work out what you guys are doing with HiDPI  :P
<wxl> that's not there yet
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> you ae dong something ootb though
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> as the filemanager is larger than say the nvidia window or telegram window
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T57
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] Proper HiDPI: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T57
<wxl> ^^ nope
<wxl> i'd call that serendipity
<tsimonq2> wxl: weeeeeeeeeellllllllllllll, he's not *wrong*
<wxl> anyways
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ask agaida; Qt does some stuff automatically.
<wxl> one thing that would really help with this dumb monitor bug since none of us have the same system to test things is a backtrace
<wxl> this is slightly more advanced stuff but i think you can handle it @ZebedeeBoss
<wxl> you could just boot the live CD to do this, so you don't have to change anything
<wxl> (with your current system)
<wxl> here's the instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<wxl> then just go back to your bug report and attach that output file that would eb great
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> save, close, and restart. - lol cant do that with a live usb or is apport off on a live usb
<wxl> i think you can just log out and back in again
<wxl> unless you do a live usb with persistence
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> ok cool - will do this tomorrow now
<wxl> thank you so much!!!!!!!
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> @wxl [<wxl> unless you do a live usb with persistence], now yr just being silly  :P    »»>  kiss
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> ok gnite all
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> ««< gone
<tsimonq2> o/
<wxl> a gold star for @ZebedeeBoss 🌟
<wxl> i just had a thought about the bot
<wxl> maybe node-irc is behind
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> hmmm
<tsimonq2> maybe?
<wxl> nevermind. sasl code hasn't changed in years https://github.com/martynsmith/node-irc/blame/master/lib/irc.js#L598
<lubot> Speedy was added by: Speedy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome @Speedy
<lubot> <Speedy> Thanks! =)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> When I get over to my dad's place I'll get that netboot thing then pr …], Sounds good!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hola, @Speedy
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-04
<lubot> q5sys was added by: q5sys
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Look what the cat dragged in 😉
<lubot> <q5sys> @q5sys [<reply to image>], I can't wait for a Lumina based Ubuntu!!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> omg I can't either, soooo exciting :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> hahahahaa
<lubot> <q5sys> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/ATnIM6o7/file_4070.mp4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Calamares should let the user pick what applications they WANT to use] ShalokShalom (ShalokShalom) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#1234
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In all seriousness though, wxl you should probably meet @q5sys, he does work on the Lumina desktop for Trident, a BSD flavor.
<lubot> <q5sys> @tsimonq2 [In all seriousness though, wxl you should probably meet @q5sys, he does work on …], Bring him to SELF next year
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: You should totally come!!!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 1280x496) https://i.imgur.com/BCPB77c.jpg this si what my scriptsa makes now for a 2 monitor configuration in stretch wallpaper mode (1360x768 + 1280x1024). That works for me.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ooh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @PZ It should work in 3 monitor environment, but I don't have one to test . If you could test it would be nice.
<lubot> JJ_4884 was added by: JJ_4884
<wxl> @HMollerCl looks great. You should get that in a repo somewhere. Launchpad might be a good place
<wxl> hai @q5sys what's your interest in lubuntu/lxqt (besides the fact that lumina is obviously qt)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl looks great. You should get that in a repo somewhere. Launchpad …], Never done that, will look how to do it. For fit and zoom I need to do some division and I found out that bash doesn't has it native. Any approach that's better than other?
<wxl> @q5sys btw as a beastie you may appreciate this exchange (well, until the OP makes it weird) https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/08/30/%23lubuntu.html#t19:15
<wxl> @HMollerCl have you used git before?
<wxl> @HMollerCl the typical way to do division is (especially given the fact that you'll invariably need to deal with non-integers) is `bc`
<wxl> you can also do $(( x / y ))
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ok, bc it is then. I have used git to download sources and compile them, but never created one of my own
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> you can also do $(( x / y ))], That doesn't work for non-integee
<wxl> oh really? bah. i usually use bc :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> oh really? bah. i usually use bc :)], Yup, 1080/1920 gives me an error
<wxl> re: git, it's kind of similar
<wxl> basically you do this:
<wxl>  1. make a directory
<wxl>  2. `git init`
<wxl>  3. do some stuff
<wxl>  4. `git add -A` which adds all the files that have changed recursively to the commit you're working on.. or you can add them one at a time, or with a pattern, etc.
<wxl>  5. `git commit` which will ask you for a commit message, of which "initial commit" is the industry standard for the first one
<wxl>  6. `git push lp:~youruser/somepath`
<wxl> now you'll have to have some other stuff set up but that's the basics of using it
<wxl> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
<wxl> not the configuring bit
<wxl> note, that is
<wxl> uhhhhhh
<wxl> is it just me or do we not have an email client in our seed, @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> is it just me or do we not have an email client in our seed, @tsimonq2 ?], That's correct. Wanna package Trojita? XD
<wxl> ughhhhhhhhhhhhh
<wxl> well THAT'S got to be on the must haves
<wxl> do we have a backup, even if it sucks?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uhhhhh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> KMail?
<wxl> hell to the no
<wxl> kdepim = yuck
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uhhh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thunderbird?
<wxl> yeah..........................................................
<wxl> so we better package the darn thing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Tag, you're it XD
<wxl> uhh huh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Love you too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Now it's bedtime for me o/
<wxl> yeah i'm going to push this bug upstream to falkon
<wxl> turns out featherpad/mime-types wasn't the issue
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/falkon/+bug/1788542
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1788542 in falkon (Ubuntu) "falkon goes to 100% CPU usage when trying to open a mailto link" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> inb4 it's a QtWebEngine bug, making it my fault :P
<wxl> oh yay even better
<wxl> is there another browser in the repos that uses qtwebengine i could test that theory with?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There's that one that acts like Vim
<wxl> xombrero?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I wanna say Qutebrowser?
<wxl> oh hm ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/BSs6rJSg/file_4077.mp4
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bed for real though
<wxl> lub
<lubot> CarlosRol was added by: CarlosRol
<lubot> <JJ_4884> Is Lubuntu 18.10 not having Bluetooth support at the moment?
<wxl> @JJ_4884 needs further investigation https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] Investigate Bluetooth Fun: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed now includes info on rolling back from a proposed upgrade
<wxl> @tsimonq2: is that arc land?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: is that arc land?], Yupper
<wxl> neat
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING1d42b9727e81: Make a path for GTK settings if it does not exist.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING1d42b9727e81
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Now make a separate commit fixing the timezone and just push it. XD
<wxl> aw jeez nevermind all that :)
<lubot> SivaMachina was added by: SivaMachina
<lubot> <Speedy> @HMollerCl [Hola, @Speedy], ¡Hola! =)
<lubot> <SivaMachina> Hello
<ShalokShalom> hi
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> @HMollerCl [@PZ It should work in 3 monitor environment, but I don't have one to test . If y …], sure send it over - »> or point me to it
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> @HMollerCl [@PZ It should work in 3 monitor environment, but I don't have one to test . If y …], with or without nvidia drivers ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @PZ I will contact yoou directly
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git], thanks!!
<lubot> <q5sys> @wxl [<wxl> hai @q5sys what's your interest in lubuntu/lxqt (besides the fact that lum …], I used to use lxde quite a bit when I was a Linux Dev.
<lubot> <q5sys> @wxl [<wxl> @q5sys btw as a beastie you may appreciate this exchange (well, until the …], LOL
<lubot> Tele_Launda was added by: Tele_Launda
<lubot> Baby Bobs was added by: Baby Bobs
<lubot> <Baby Bobs> (Sticker, 480x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/0JTMAvV8/file_4078.png
<lubot> <karlschneider> Falkon? Not sure if it's in the repos. KaOS only ships with Qt software and their default is Falkon.
<wxl> @karlschneider say what? Falkon's on our image
<wxl> shalokshalom: actually, we got a report of this bug yesterday. @ZebedeeBoss had it, with nvidia. let me dig that up and you can add to it
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxqt-config/+bug/1790536
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1790536 in lxqt-config (Ubuntu) "lxqt-config-monitor forces logout with multiple monitors when using nouveau" [Undecided, New]
<wxl> it sounds like you're not using noveau though, eh?
<wxl> i did ask the OP to do a backtrace, so you should do similarly and add it along
<shalokshalom> This is unrelated?
<shalokshalom> I am in Virtualbox
<wxl> it's the exact same thing, oddly
<wxl> i can't reproduce it
<wxl> (in virtualbox)
<shalokshalom> try it with 1.19
<wxl> you're saying that >1.19 has the problem, but i don't see it, but then you're suggesting i try it with 1.19 to see if i see it? color me confused
<lubot> <Baby Bobs> (Sticker, 512x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/wXcbXB3b/file_4080.png
<wxl> @Baby please keep it to English
<shalokshalom> wxl: sorry, I was distracted while writing this
<shalokshalom> I mean ofc you as a team
<shalokshalom> when ever you see the issue
<lubot> <Baby Bobs> @wxl [<wxl> @Baby please keep it to English], Wtf
<lubot> <Baby Bobs> You bot
<lubot> <Baby Bobs> (Sticker, 512x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/5oagZKXl/file_4081.png
<shalokshalom> In KaOS, it disappeared once the packager rebuild a bunch of packages
<shalokshalom> one of the changes was the downgrade of X
<shalokshalom> we had exactly the same issue as in my video: all resolutions with 1300 above fail
<shalokshalom> :)
<lubot> <JJ_4884> How many ppl of Indian descent are in the room? Just asking b/c of the memds
<lubot> <Baby Bobs> (Sticker, 512x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/Cv0k0mkG/file_4082.png
<lubot> <Baby Bobs> @JJ_4884 [How many ppl of Indian descent are in the room? Just asking b/c of the memes], Join @bobsandvagana
<shalokshalom> haha
<lubot> <JJ_4884> Any PM Modi memes?
<lubot> <JJ_4884> Or is that a bridge too far .. (BTW, I am American....)
<wxl> if you folks want to do memes, especially in non-English, you can take it to the offtopic channel. 
<lubot> <q5sys> yea, lets keep the dev channel about developmenty things.
<lubot> <q5sys> btw... developmenty is totally a legit word.
<lyorian> I think I could try to reproduce that bug but that would mean moving monitors from other rooms moving my printer around and putting my nvidia card in 
<lyorian> wxl great job triaging 
<lyorian> I might need to make a kde bug account I think I found something else wierd as well try tel: uri
<lyorian> or sftp
<lubot> <Baby Bobs> (Photo, 604x408) https://i.imgur.com/xhEmw95.jpg
<lubot> <q5sys> ^^ that's getting annoying in a dev channel
<lyorian> @q5sys the memes right? 
<lubot> <q5sys> yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Baby is gone
<lubot> <q5sys> im fine with memes and jokes in the offtopic channel, or if they actually fit into a conversation that's being had.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And congrats on becoming an op @q5sys :P
<lubot> <q5sys> But random memes for no reason shouldn't happen here.
<lubot> <q5sys> Context matters.
<lubot> <q5sys> :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<lubot> <q5sys> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/DryP7KU7/file_4084.mp4
<tsimonq2> wxl: yo
<tsimonq2> wxl: Around?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: pong
<tsimonq2> wxl: Hm, were you working on two patches or just one? :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: two. it didn't just go so i called it a night. 
<tsimonq2> wxl: OK, wanna do that today?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm getting the new Cala release in Ubuntu nowish and I'd like to crank out another newsletter.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGa4916b21f504: Fix the timezone in the changelog.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGa4916b21f504
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING6433c9d4b9b4: New upstream release.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING6433c9d4b9b4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGed316fe56169: Remove the reverse-applicable fix-defaultde-variable.patch.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGed316fe56169
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING0302600c8e12: 0002-Add-patch-to-compile-with-pythonQt.patch is no longer needed in favor of a…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING0302600c8e12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGINGbb374c857887: Bump Standards-version to 4.2.1, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGINGbb374c857887
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING0647494eaa4e: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING0647494eaa4e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING5ef9bcd40093: Remove reverse-applicable 0003-remove-wrong-path.patch.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING5ef9bcd40093
<wxl> @tsimonq2: sure but it will be later
<tsimonq2> wxl: OK
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-05
<lyorian> can we change the phabricator link to not suggest weaker passwords on the reset password link.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T61: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61#1237
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13T61: Our xscreensaver theme is too old  3]   15lynorian (Lyn Per …], The screensavers themselves, or the login box?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [The screensavers themselves, or the login box?], Both.
<wxl> @TheWendyPower hurry! fix them!
<wxl> @tsimonq2: 2122 [oftc] -GitHub:#lxqt-dev- [libfm-qt] tsujan created revert_fix_info_job from master (+0 new commits): 
<wxl>           https://github.com/lxqt/libfm-qt/commits/revert_fix_info_job
<wxl> emphasis on revert. wth
<wxl> @tsimonq2: it's official. it's reverted.
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/libfm-qt/commit/3de8c8632e3b969902ff3b5131860a2b674e2e45
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Why?
<wxl> from tsjan himself "
<wxl> That method wasn't a good idea and had side effects. A real solution should be found"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then do the packaging work :)
<wxl> huh?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Remove the patch from our packaging and prepare an upload?
<wxl> it's not there unless you added it
<wxl> i was going to add it
<wxl> remember?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ohh
<wxl> what version and how are you trying to do it?
<wxl> oops
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> I have no idea what commands to type to get this backtrace  »>  simple user - it took me years to get to grips with xrandr type commands
<wxl> ok where you at in the process?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> I have disabled apport
<wxl> ok now install gdb
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> done that as well sorry
<wxl> ok
<wxl> 1s
<wxl> gdb lxqt-config-monitor 2>&1 | tee ~/gdb-lxqt-config-monitor.txt
<wxl> ^^ type that
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> done
<wxl> you will be put into a (gdb) prompt
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> yup
<wxl> at that prompt do this:
<wxl> handle SIG33 pass nostop noprint
<wxl> then this:
<wxl> set pagination 0
<wxl> then:
<wxl> run
<wxl> at that point lxqt-config-monitor will start
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> yup
<wxl> go through the steps necessary to cause a problem
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> which will log me off
<wxl> ok
<wxl> let's get smart here then
<wxl> install screen or tmux and we'll do it in that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ...you're piping it to a text file anyway.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right?
<wxl> yeah but it might kill the gdb process
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmm
<wxl> but multiplexing would fix that
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> shall we try it as I am here already
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> click apply and will be back in a moment
<wxl> sure, let's try that and we have a fall back if need be
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> brb
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> ok three is a txt file but I do not know if it is complete
<wxl> probably not
<wxl> want to pastebinit?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> yup two ticks
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> https://pastebin.com/XAE6EUjA
<wxl> yeah that didn't work
<wxl> install tmux or screen (i like tmux)
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> done tmux
<wxl> so run it
<wxl> `tmux`
<wxl> and then do over what we did before
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> nothing apprear to happen ? when I type tmux in a terminal ?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> ok hang on I can see the screen is diff
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> ok I am ready to hit apply in the monitor settings
<wxl> do itttttt 
<wxl> if you get logged out it's ok
<wxl> just come back in and open a terminal and i'll tell you a secret
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> ok here
<wxl> ok
<wxl> now do thi:
<wxl> tmux -u2 attach -d
<wxl> are you back at your (gdb) prompt?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> just a plain terminal
<wxl> huhhhhhhhh
<wxl> do this: pgrep gdb
<wxl> anything?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> 3697
<wxl> ok so it's still running
<wxl> you did run `tmux attach`????
<wxl> in a terminal, obviously
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> I did now and we are back to gdp - I read the Q about gdb before actioning command
<wxl> ok good
<wxl> so now do this at the (gdb) prompt:
<wxl> backtrace full
<wxl> then:
<wxl> info registers
<wxl> then:
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> reply is no stack
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> to backtrace command
<wxl> that mighe be bad but we'll see
<wxl> x/16i $pc
<wxl> thread apply all backtrace
<wxl> quit
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> the program has no registers now
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> ok back to plain terminal
<wxl> pastebin that file up
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> which file lol
<wxl> ~/gdb-lxqt-config-monitor.txt
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> https://pastebin.com/RtJYdykh
<wxl> sighp
<wxl> ok let me do some research
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> no probs  :)
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> for the record this command also boots you out back to login 'xrandr --output DP-2 --scale 0.8x0.8'
<wxl> and any sort of scaling?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> no still on 4k
<wxl> what i mean is, if you use different values for the scale do you still have the same problem?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> yeah 1.5 also boots you out
<wxl> and 1x1, as weird as it sounds?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> does nothing as it is already at 1:1 scaling
<wxl> interesting. add that as a comment to the bug
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> will do
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> done
<wxl> thx
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> the next one we will tackle is the failure of steam to load but that will have to be another day :P
<wxl> that might be somethint to ask the steam folks about
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> it only fails in Lubuntu LXQt though ?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> but I will keep playng  :D
<wxl> what about in kubuntu 18.10?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> I will try that now - will dl nightly and install - back a bit later  :)
<wxl> hey @ZebedeeBoss in `journalctl` do you find any lines referring to `systemd-coredump`?
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> and where is journalctl ?
<wxl> `something` is markdown syntax for code, which is to say, it implies you open a terminal and run: something
<wxl> in this case i'm suggesting running: journalctl
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> ok thanks I will try and remember that
<wxl> once you're in it, you should be able to type /systemd-coredump and hit enter to search for it
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> iver cdc_ether
<wxl> oh hm
<wxl> try something like this then:
<wxl> journalctl | grep -A 10 systemd-coredump | pastebinit
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZGHFMQsyDd/
<wxl> oh
<wxl> boo
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> back in a bit - have to put the rubbish out for collection :P
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> Kubuntu also logs you out when changing the monitor from the Displays tool - fyi
<wxl> OoohHH add that too!!!
<wxl> that means it ALSO affects their tool
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> ooh cancel that - it now appears to be working ok ??
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> reboot needed - brb
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> ok I knew something kicked you out.    It is when you try and change the screen Resolution that it kicks you out.   Moving the monitors around is fine
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> interestingly the xrandr scale command works in kubuntu - so a very mixed bag of results
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> but moving onto the steam Q - will install nvidia and test
<lubot> <ZebedeeBoss> Steam installed flawlessley in Kubuntu nightly from the dl .deb file
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @q5sys Thanks for the follow from Trident!
<lubot> <q5sys> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/76gs8OSi/file_4086.mp4
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl [<wxl> @TheWendyPower hurry! fix them!], Looking into it. All the documentation I'm finding is OLD... As in for versions <5.0
<lubot> <luca_aleksandr> I can not access the monitor setup! of the adminstrator error .. how to concert it?
<lubot> <luca_aleksandr> help
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @luca_aleksandr [I can not access the monitor setup! of the adminstrator error .. how to concert …], This channel is not for support.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> See https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support for that.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [Looking into it. All the documentation I'm finding is OLD... As in for versions …], 👍👍👍👍👍
<wxl> anyone have a cifs volume that they could try to reproduce bug 1790924?
<ubot93> Bug 1790924 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "pcmanfm desktop shortcut cifs mount volumes" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1790924
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> anyone have a cifs volume that they could try to reproduce bug 1790924?], What in the heck is a CIFS volume? 😆
<wxl> @tsimonq2: smb..... 1 ewwwww
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> anyone have a cifs volume that they could try to reproduce bug 1790924?], I can see them
<wxl> @HMollerCl following the same procedure of manually mounting in the terminal in 16.04?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> no, wait, can't see it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I'm not sure if they are ment to be seen
<wxl> sorry i meant 18.04. they claim it works with 16.04 but not 18.04
<wxl> ooh i have a thought
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not sure I saw it in 16.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but, I normally mount it in fstab
<wxl> if you go to preferences  > layout and select network, do you see it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (wonder how layour is tranlated to spanish)
<wxl> uhhhhhhhh
<wxl> diseño?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl What else do you see in layout?
<wxl> @HMollerCl https://share.riseup.net/#KqHmnxSboJZvTU0E2IyKWg
<wxl> that's 18.04/bionic btw
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaaaa, ok, Prefrences from pcmanfm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope, don't see it
<wxl> harumph
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't see it in pcmanfm, I always created a "favorite" for them
<wxl> could you leave a comment on that bug? i think if you two put your heads together you could probably get to the bottom of this. i don't have a volume really to test
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> My thoghts is that they might be a flag or something, otherwise your swap partition (if you have) woul also appear there
<wxl> i have a share at work but i think i have to do some vm networking magic to get it to behave right with it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower Do you have any experience with QML (or the willingness to learn the basics)?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bug 1790887.
<tsimonq2> Bug 1790887.
<ubot93> Bug 1790887 in Lubuntu Artwork "SDDM power icons off screen" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1790887
<tsimonq2> bah
<wxl> wth
<tsimonq2> ikr
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This is an SDDM theme: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-artwork/browse/ubuntu%252Fcosmic/src/usr/share/sddm/themes/lubuntu/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (SDDM being the login manager)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> These live in sddm-theme-lubuntu and are installed to sddm-theme-lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> grr
<tsimonq2> uhh bad Telegram is bad
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This: /usr/share/sddm/themes/lubuntu/metadata.desktop
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 [@TheWendyPower Do you have any experience with QML (or the willingness to learn …], I have no experience, but I am willing to learn.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [I have no experience, but I am willing to learn.], Give it a shot :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe play with the values of `/usr/share/sddm/themes/lubuntu/main.qml` in a VM?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (i.e. log in, modify something, and log out again)
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 [Give it a shot :)], Sounds good! I just got a small SSD just for this kind of stuff. I'll get Lubuntu loaded up on it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Awesome ;)
<wxl> @TheWendyPower feel free to ping either one of us if you need help with that. i don't know what your level of experience is with the likes of virtualization and what have you..
<wxl> speaking of which i think i'm going to try to figure out x in a container
<wxl> oh and @tsimonq2 i started working on trojita
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sweeeeeeet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How far you get?
<wxl> well, i've compiled it, which is to say i've got the build-depends figured out
<wxl> there's some really skeleton packaging that's got a bunch of depends in it that i need to double check are actually necessary
<wxl> i've got most of control otherwise sorted out
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You might want to just package the upstream snapshot
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Plus, I'll warn you now: the thing that sucks the most about new packages from scratch is the copyright review.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You need to look at every. single. file. and note every. single. author as well as license in the debian/copyright file.
<wxl> isn't there a tool to help with that?
<wxl> btw http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/jkt-gentoo:/trojita/xUbuntu_16.04/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> There's licensecheck but it's super spotty and doesn't show authors iirc.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise you still need a manual review.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's a waste of freaking time.
<wxl> ok well c'est la vie
<wxl> the big issue will be getting the technical aspects done
<wxl> brb boba run
<lubot> <tsimonq2> boba? XD
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubble_tea
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ooh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> cool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Also don't forget to use Git.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: I just created https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/trojita/ for you.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Make sure to point Vcs-* et. al at it.
<wxl> ah i was using upstream's but that makes more sense
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-06
<lyorian> wxl is  this because of the mailto urls that you are doing this or this just got more important
<wxl> lyorian: you mean trojita?
<lyorian> yes
<wxl> lyorian: well, not having an email client at all is a Big Problem™ as far as i'm concerned but yes that inspired me to discover that :)
<lyorian> yes
<lyorian> I have wished trojita was packaged too
<wxl> well i will grant that wish shortly :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> well i will grant that wish shortly :)], Bonus points if you find an ITP if there is one, and if there isn't file one, but get it in Debian.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you'll probably need to help with the last bit
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can
<lubot> <tsimonq2> First let's get it in Ubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Get it through a full review
<wxl> yep
<wxl> it's what i'll be working on mostly
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm willing to bet you won't get copyright on the first try. It's not your fault though, it's just really freaking horrid to do.
<lubot> <q5sys> @tsimonq2 [I'm willing to bet you won't get copyright on the first try. It's not your fault …], wait what?  Getting copyright?  what do you mean by this?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @q5sys [wait what?  Getting copyright?  what do you mean by this?], debian/copyright needs to be a complete listing of all authors and all licenses for all files.
<lubot> <q5sys> ah, so getting a copyright listing for everyone.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <q5sys> i was going to say... getting a copyright is actually really easy. you can file online and get one.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's a PITA and a waste of time
<lubot> <q5sys> @q5sys [i was going to say... getting a copyright is actually really easy. you can file …], its like 35$ a file, and you can file multiple things together in one 'work'.  I do a monthly filing for all my photography work.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah heh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @q5sys There's a legal way to ratify licenses on things?
<lubot> <q5sys> well... license != copyright
<lubot> <q5sys> a license depends on a copyright though.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <q5sys> but you can copyright any code that you write if you really wanted to.  And it'd be registered with the federal gov as being owned by you. Once that is done you can then allow anyone to use it in any way you deem.  And there is no question as to who is the original owner.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's cool, where's the process?
<lubot> <q5sys> so as long as you license it so that original attribution is required... no one can claim it's their code.  they can still use it anyway they want, but they can't say "This is mine"
<lubot> <q5sys> they have to say "thsi is simons but he's letting me use it"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <q5sys> I do multiple photo sessions a month, but I copyright them all togehter in one go per month to safe on cost.
<lubot> <q5sys> there's no reason to file 10 times amonth when I can do it all at once.
<lubot> <q5sys> and once the 'work' is copyrighted... all parts of it are as well.  so I dont have to do every individual photo.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @q5sys [I do multiple photo sessions a month, but I copyright them all togehter in one g …], Ah, it's just a filing fee instead of a per item one?
<lubot> <q5sys> yup
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can I do this online? :P
<lubot> <q5sys> yup
<lubot> <q5sys> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Linky Linky? :)
<lubot> <q5sys> for text you'd just have to include all text.  And you can bundle together in a zip.
<lubot> <q5sys> so that's saved as a book mark on my photo editing computer back home. (I'm at the TN iX office this week)
<lubot> <q5sys> but a simple google search should find it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK thanks
<lubot> <q5sys> its probably linked in the faq: https://www.copyright.gov/help/faq/faq-register.html
<lubot> <q5sys> if you dont find what you need there... ping me next week and I"ll get you the exact link
<lubot> <q5sys> and btw... this puts your 'work' on file with the library of congress.  So there's no question about your ownership.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What about for programs, which can change?
<lubot> <q5sys> programs are text
<lubot> <q5sys> so any new changes would have to be filed.  So you'd need to do things on an interval. say once every quarter or whatever
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah, got it.
<lubot> <q5sys> the best part is that if someone does steal it.  you dont have to prove ownership (like you typically would).  Since you've already proven that.  It goes straight to damages part of a suit.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hah, nice
<lubot> <q5sys> and since its registered... you dont have to prove value.  It goes straight to the $15,000-$150,000 range per violation.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huh
<lubot> <q5sys> if you dont register a work and want to sue for copyright infringement, you not only have to prove ownership, but prove damages... ie what you SHOULD have been compensated for the use of your material.
<lubot> <q5sys> depending on what it is... its 'worth' maybe $5.
<lubot> <q5sys> If you've registered the work, you dont have to prove value.
<lubot> <q5sys> the feds already deemits value at a min of $15k (or whatever the minimum is), and any potential damages the violater would have ot pay go up from there based on A) if they profited from it and B) how aggregious their use of the material was
<lubot> <tsimonq2> My full legal name is different from the name in the license, is that still fine?
<lubot> <q5sys> you can file under pseudonyms
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah
<lubot> <q5sys> so lets give an example.  Lets say you write a Qt dock program.  You copyright it and you then license it to be free to use by anyone as long as they name you as the author.
<lubot> <q5sys> I take your program change the copyright notice in the license to be my name and then I re-distribute it.   it doesnt matter what I do or dont do with the dock.  I've claimed copyright on something that is yours.
<lubot> <q5sys> you contact a copyright atty, and they then mail me and say "Simon owns the copyright on $program, $program is registered with the USCO to Simon.  You have violated copyright law.  You can pay simon $Y amount of money or we'll file a suit in federal court, where you will face fines of $Y*5.
<lubot> <q5sys> since you own the copyright and its registered with the library of congress. there is no debate in court on ownership or damages.  it goes straight to how much I have to pay you for violating you copyright.
<lubot> <q5sys> I know photographers that have won $50K from a company using a single photo without permission.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hah
<lubot> <q5sys> since you own the copyright... you have complete control over how your work gets used.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: ^ do we have anything valuable enough to copyright?
<lubot> <q5sys> copyright is what gives the GLP its weight
<lubot> <q5sys> derp... GPL
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise wxl once we have a Lubuntu Foundation we can just have that own the code
<lubot> <q5sys> you dont 'have' to register anyting.  by putting it online in a repo you can show ownership from that date forward.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh really?
<lubot> <q5sys> registering gives you the benefit of not having to prove value and how much you were damaged by illegal use.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Have you ever done that before?
<lubot> <q5sys> i dont want to have to deal with proving I own the copyright on something.  Becuase a good lawyer will make that drag on for a long time.   which means more money I'd have to spend on an attorney to fight my case.
<lubot> <q5sys> 35$ is really cheap to get avoid months of attorney fees if I ever need it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right, but have you ever done that with your code? How do I format it?
<lubot> <q5sys> ive actually never done it with my code.  But I have done it for other written materials.
<lubot> <q5sys> I can help you work through it when I'm back home and not busy with work.
<lubot> <q5sys> this week is kinda crazy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sure
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl [<wxl> @TheWendyPower feel free to ping either one of us if you need help with th …], Thanks! I'm very new to it. I found some documentation. I'll get to playing with it.
<wxl> @TheWendyPower the baked-in solution is kvm (i.e. it's in the kernel) but can be a little trickier to use. i suggest virtualbox/
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl Thank!
<wxl> @TheWendyPower the other hint I'll give you: make sure that your CPU support virtualization and that it's turned on in BIOS. that last bit is a really annoying problem if you failed to check it from the get go
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @TheWendyPower the baked-in solution is kvm (i.e. it's in the kernel) but …], Bah, virt-manager is the best :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Hey, wanna see something cool? Open LO Writer on the daily
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x792) https://i.imgur.com/ne84NnM.jpg KDE/Qt5 interface
<wxl> whoa
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Looks freaking amazing, doesn't it @acheronuk?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You could say it's Kool :P
<wxl> um, i think *WE* say Qool
<lubot> <acheronuk> Yeah, though that tabbed view is still experimental.
<lubot> <acheronuk> The default looks nice as well.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [<reply to image>], They misspelled Klone and Klear :P
<wxl> @tsimonq2: bug 1788068 is getting weirder and weirder. Though you say the bug is known upstream, I still can't confirm it.... and apparently it requires removing SDDM to confirm. Maybe you should investigate how this upstream bug relates and link to the bug report?
<ubot93> Bug 1788068 in lxqt-panel (Ubuntu) "lubuntu cosmic lxqt-panel world clock truncated in 12-hr format" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1788068
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: bug 1788068 is getting weirder and weirder. Though you say the …], SDDM is a red herring.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can bet that right now.
<wxl> like i said, i can't reproduce it at all
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But I've only looked at how SDDM does XDG fun, so that's probably it.
<wxl> i mean i didn't follow their reproduction instructions because wtf
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm willing to bet XDG is messed up.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thus putting in there upstream's bad panel.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So try and repro it.
<wxl> they say it works fine in other os lxqt's
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't know how other distros do XDG fun but the way we do it is specific to Ubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway ttfn
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Class
<wxl> well when you get back, let's try to figure this out
<wxl> OH and they say it works with xubuntu fwiw
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> OH and they say it works with xubuntu fwiw], Xubuntu uses lightdm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Have them get all of their XDG vars when using SDDM, then again with stock LightDM
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If it's identical, then I'm confused. But it'll likely have our answer.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: After school I'll go through and document a spec for how exactly we do XDG settings because it's freaking weird and upstream LXQt sucks.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: agaida said something about QSS
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: agaida said something about QSS], I'm still betting on settings.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Passing idea, shoot it down if you don't like it. GCal/Nextcloud/whatever integration with worldclock's calendar?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (for events)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm trying to change file asociation in "Preferences -> LXQt configuration -> File asociation" but it didn't work, still jpg and png are open with firefox. However, if a change it with left mouse over file open with, it wokrs
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *works
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Is there something I'm missing?
<lyorian> @hmollerCI have you logged out and logged back in again or restarted pcmanfm stuff
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i'll see if we can't figure out the settings thing.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: re calendar sure. i don't care *that* much but it wouldn't be bad
<wxl> @tsimonq2: as an option it would be good
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lyorian [<lyorian> @hmollerCI have you logged out and logged back in again or restarted p …], There was a "reinicializar" (restart maybe in english) that "apply" teh changes. I think that at least "reinicializar" is not the correct word, better "aplicar" (apply). What says in english?
<lyorian> yeah sometimes things don't change like I think lxqt-panel need to be restarted for things to change
<lyorian> no the apply changes is the English word that is not what I asked 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 614x523) https://i.imgur.com/n7BPyMk.jpg
<lyorian> I meant go to the panel leave and then hit logoout and log back in from sddm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think that "reinicilizar" is not the correct word
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That's confusing
<lyorian> that could be a translation bug as well
<lubot> <HMollerCl> What says in english?
<lyorian> apply
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That's ok
<lyorian> oops
<lyorian> it says reset
<lyorian> so that might be the right word
<lubot> <HMollerCl> translation is ok, but, the word not.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, I take reset as "revert"
<lyorian> I honestly think apply would be a better word
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Who should we ask for a change?
<lyorian> honestly upstream
<lyorian> deltas from upstream for single word changes are not looked kindly upon
<lyorian> oops I think that might be a reset button though I have not used that in a while sorry
<lubot> <HMollerCl> right, that' a reset
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my mistake
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> "Restaurar" can fit that
<lyorian> the change button is off towards the right side
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "Close"??
<lyorian> oops looking at the wrong program derp
<lyorian> ignore all I said
<lyorian> oh wow how I have not seen that before derp
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but I think that regional settings is ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It does what is says
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is file asociation my problem
<lyorian> oh you need to log in and out and then it says save or cancel
<lyorian> once you close
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lyorian [<lyorian> once you close], yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for regional settings
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but for file asociations is strange
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but it says what it does
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is the change that's tricke
<lubot> <HMollerCl> tricky
<lubot> <HMollerCl> changing with left mouse over a file works inmediatly, changing in "Preferences -> LXQt configuration -> File asociation" might take a log off/log on or pcmanfm-qt restart
<wxl> huh
<wxl> i can't get it to work at all
<wxl> with file association, that is
<wxl> oh hm
<wxl> maybe i'm wrong
<wxl> yep i'm wrnog
<wxl> works immediately
<wxl> it didn't work for me before because i was testing from w3m and grabbing a png off the internets. probably using xdg-open thus alternatives, thus problems
<wxl> or something
<wxl>  :O
<wxl> @tsimonq2: is there a reason we have both nomacs and lximage-qt?
<wxl> so i can do the following:
<wxl> TEST A: 1. open falkon to some png to download e.g. https://m.media-amazon.com/images/S/aplus-media/vc/7855224f-a391-4e66-b97a-dde7f795c649._CR188,0,1125,1500_PT0_SX300__.jpg and click download 2. open it rather than save it 3. it opens in what's defined in file associations 4. leave falkon open, change the file association 5. re-download the file -> opens in the right app
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> :O], mm, now it works to me too, maybe I had another fie opne.
<wxl> uhhh
<wxl> darn wrong link
<wxl> tl;dr i used the png png on the wikipedia page for png :)
<wxl> TEST B is the same thing except use pcmanfm instead of falkon.. point being is that you can change associations while an app is open and it takes effect immediately
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mm, now it works for me too.
<wxl> good
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry if it is off-topic but I think is important information
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/call-for-testing-ubuntu-with-nvidia-graphic-cards/7774
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Well, that was a disagreement I had with gilir. I think we should ship lximage-qt but he thought nomacs was more featureful.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I also really think we need to switch out MPlayer or whatever for VLC.
<wxl> jfdi
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How's Trojita?
<wxl> still working on it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> still working on it], Is it in Git yet? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Also, will you kill me if I try and take a shot at reworking our slideshow? :P We'd just need screenshots from artwork (CC @VikingRedwolf @TheWendyPower) but the problem with it now is it doesn't scale well.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So maybe dedicate the left 30% to text with a professional background and the right 70% to the screenshot.
<tsimonq2> k hai, I'm home.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: no it's not in git yet. soon
<wxl> i'll do that first thing tonight. i'll add a README with what's been done so far and TODOs and such
<tsimonq2> wxl: The couple of things I want to poke at tonight are 1) Talking with upstream and seeing if we can have worldclock default to the time format for the locale and then let the user customize it from there (I might do that in the form of a PR) 2) Do upstream bug reports and discussions on how exactly to implement the calendar thing 3) Switch out those applications 4) Retest LVM with the new 
<tsimonq2> release of Cala which has migrated (it completely redid all of that for the better) 5) Revert the casper change for the live instance on only systems with SDDM until we can hunt down that bug report.
<tsimonq2> Anything you want to push to the top of that list that's urgent?
<tsimonq2> And oh yeah, I'm going to write that spec on how we do XDG.
<wxl> here's another weird thing: file-association has libreoffice set to open text files but file properties in pcmanfm-qt wants to open with vim and guess what.. vim wins https://share.riseup.net/#-8qzHMC_WXJZVOtANZiV6Q
<wxl> same with desktop files but there's no association https://share.riseup.net/#QulrfvpceAJgU4XXj0yE0Q
<tsimonq2> Interesting.
<tsimonq2> Wanna chase that by yourself or you want a hand?
<wxl> you have any ideas?
<tsimonq2> I'd first see where the heck pcmanfm-qt gets that.
<wxl> k
<tsimonq2> Otherwise not particularly, I'd have to dive into it more.
<wxl> you know what's bugging me? i *HATE* our icon for desktop. it's blue, so it makes me think it's the file manager
<tsimonq2> ahahahahahahaha
<wxl> i actually really like the other icon for the file manager but when you have a file manager window open, it actually shows a blue folder instead
<wxl> it's freaking maddening
<tsimonq2> Bug Papirus upstream.
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/xdg-implementation/
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so if i did /usr/share/xsessions/foo.desktop, i'd do /etc/xdg/xdg-foo/ ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Right.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED5ef782259f8b: Ship VLC instead of SMPlayer, LXImage-Qt instead of Nomacs, and only ship the…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED5ef782259f8b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING5b0336a8ed3c: Another metapackage update.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING5b0336a8ed3c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGc125d31cd3df: Ignore debian/files.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGc125d31cd3df
<lyorian> while all this mimetype stuff is something needed for lubuntu default settings to set the default pdf viewer to qpdfview not libreoffice draw
<wxl> lyorian: you want to add a task to phab where we can collect this stuff?
<lyorian> ok
<lyorian> huh wierd it does not do this on the stock vm I just dist upgraded
<lyorian> things that are not reproduceable :(
<wxl> yeahhhhhh
<wxl> well it is development
<wxl> things are changing!
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-07
<lubot> <luca_aleksandr> my life Lubuntu ! ❤️
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 [wxl: Also, will you kill me if I try and take a shot at reworking our slideshow? …], What exactly do you want screen shots of?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [What exactly do you want screen shots of?], I'll get you a list of applications and some dimensions; just standard usage of the applications.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 [I'll get you a list of applications and some dimensions; just standard usage of …], Awesome!
<wxl> whoa quiet around these parts
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *yawn* I'm tired and back to my usual schedule of little sleep on weekdays, sleep 12 to 16 hours on weekends
<wxl> ehehehehe
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm about to sleep, ish.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 6 AM wakeup call :(
<wxl> yuck
<wxl> working on getting trojita in a repo
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Are you running it through an evil and pedantic Lintian, just like your sponsors? :P
<wxl> well i haven't even got close to that far
<wxl> basically i've dh_make'd and gone through a lot of control but it's not done
<wxl> and that's more or less it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just remember
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from ginggs: Policy is your friend. Trust the Policy. Love the Policy. Obey the Policy.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<wxl> yes dear i know
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAb2682c11e32f: Initial commit.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAb2682c11e32f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITA832baa9e6347: .md → .remarkup for better rendering] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITA832baa9e6347
<wxl> @tsimonq2: jeez wow i got double thanked in the calamres release notes XD https://calamares.io/calamares-3.2.2-is-out/
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 wxl: clive did trojita packaging in kubuntu git repos
<lubot> <acheronuk> is it not also 2 years since it had a .7 release?
<wxl> @acheronuk: oh hah, i'll take a look at that
<acheronuk> wxl: actually, looking at it now, you would be better going from scratch. it builds ok in KCI, but the packaging would need so much fixing for anywhere real that I'd just shut your eyes and not look at it!
<wxl> @acheronuk: well it might be good to take some hints from it
<wxl> @acheronuk: ummmmm is it not at kci.pangea.pub?
<acheronuk> https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/
<wxl> oh not yet for cosmic?
<wxl> oh no there it is :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rTROJITAc88defcfcb54: Kubuntu has Trojita packaging, too…] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rTROJITAc88defcfcb54
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I like a lot featherPad, it's a big improvement from leafpad because mainly of the sintax highlighting. However, my changes in preferences are not saved. For example, "always show line numbers", "do not show toolbar", "hide search bar by default". Anyone havig the same problem?
<wxl> @HMollerCl can't seem to reproduce. What version of featherpad you on? (also, i agree; way better)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> featherpad 0.9.0
<lubot> <HMollerCl> One question, I'm using a daily of august 25. Should I install a new one from scratch or the updatyes should maintain me updated?
<wxl> well i'm on an older one too so hahhaahhai
<wxl> we should probably both update
<wxl> i'll swing back around on this in about 30 minutes. i gotta run a couple errands
<wxl> to be clear a dist-upgrade should do the trick
<wxl> however, to be perfectly sure there's nothing else affecting things, we should update the iso
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in daily also?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've only done $sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<wxl> @HMollerCl the dist-upgrade will also remove things that are no longer requried. so if say featherpad dropped a dependency on a particular library, that library would be removed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> $sudo apt dist-upgrade says there is nothing new
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl the dist-upgrade will also remove things that are no longer req …], same as $sudo apt autoremove
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ??
<wxl> no
<wxl> when you purge, it doesn't remove depends. autoremove takes care of that
<wxl> fyi purge = remove + removal of config files
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't get the difference between that and  "...The dist-upgrade will also remove things that are no longer requried. so if say featherpad dropped a dependency on a particular library, that library would be removed"
<wxl> if you do `apt-cache show featherpad | grep Depends` you'll find that one of the things it requires is libqt5svg5
<wxl> so let's imagine you purge featherpad
<wxl> well, that doesn't get rid of libqt5svg5
<wxl> autoremove will get rid of it, though, assuming no other package depends upon it
<wxl> on the other hand, let's say that from one version to the next, featherpad drops the dependency on libqt5svg5.. then a dist-upgrade would remove libqt5svg5 (again assuming no other package depended on it) while an upgrade would leave it alone
<wxl> ewwwwwww @tsimonq2 why the heck is our default widget style for qt windows all of a sudden? i almost vomited
<wxl> so tested on new daily (featherpad 0.9.0-1), preferences stick, @HMollerCl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> ewwwwwww @tsimonq2 why the heck is our default widget style for qt windows …], Bah what?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: yeah don't ask me how it suddenly became something different.. unless you deleted a /etc/xdg/lxqt/lxqt.conf from system settings or an upstream change flipped the default
<wxl> well lxqt.conf is there
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> on the other hand, let's say that from one version to the next, featherpad …], if I understando correctly, autoremove will delete unused dependecies from deleted/purge programs. And dist-upgrade from upgraded programs.
<wxl> oh
<wxl> hahahha
<wxl> style=Breeze
<wxl> which is apparently not an option
<wxl> so it defaults to windows
<wxl> hahahahahahahah
<wxl> @HMollerCl yes but dist-upgrade doesn't necessarily remove programs. it can.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl yes but dist-upgrade doesn't necessarily remove programs. it ca …], but, upgrading a program might change dependencies, and the unused will be deleted
<wxl> right
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I always thought dist-upgrade was to change from x.04 to x.10 or x.10 to x+1.04
<wxl> nope
<wxl> but that's better than the common belief, which is that dist-upgrade is how you change from one version of *buntu to another
<tsimonq2> wxl: ohai
<tsimonq2> How's Featherpad?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so I always wonder why apt update && apt upgrade might be different than the upgrade offered in the DE. Now I know why
<wxl> @tsimonq2: in relation to @HMollerCl's concerns above? fine
<tsimonq2> wxl: Qool.
<wxl> XD
<wxl> @tsimonq2: are we supposed to have Breeze as an option?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah, it should be the default.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: it's not even listed as an option
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> so tested on new daily (featherpad 0.9.0-1), preferences stick, @HMollerCl], Did upgrade, update and dist-upgrade and featherpad is still in 0.9.0. w/o changes sticking. Will check when it update somehow
<tsimonq2> Just note that I have to skidaddle at 8 after the hour (I have my laptop at lunch).
<tsimonq2> Huh, where are you looking?
<tsimonq2> Because it should Just Be There.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: lxqt-config-whatever
<tsimonq2> Otherwise check the metapackage update I did last night and see if that removed anything important.
<tsimonq2> (Or just diff the manifests XD)
<wxl> to be fair this is yesterday's daily
<tsimonq2> hm
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> where would the breeze stuff be?
<tsimonq2> Recheck it then, maybe my update *fixed* it.
<tsimonq2> uhhh, find a package named "breeze" XD
<tsimonq2> Otherwise it's just the Qt theme for Breeze.
<tsimonq2> I don't know specifics and I don't quite have the time to find them out right now.
<wxl> yeah that's it
<wxl> and it's not installed
<tsimonq2> I'll be going to class shortly until 3 my time; if you can figure it out, please feel free to JFD a seed update then a metapackage update (plus dch -r so I can sponsor) in the repos and ping me.
<tsimonq2> But yeah, should be an easy fix.
<tsimonq2> Anyway, ttfn folks.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the BB10 should be removed, they break everiything.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, wxl also look into removing that binary package.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I rearranged the styles binary into a metapackage.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> strange thing is happening. Telegram doesn't work if I choce instead of Breez GTK2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and if I change when it is open, telegram crashes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and when I try to open it says:
<lubot> <HMollerCl> telegram-desktop:3450): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: 14:36:18.795: g_dbus_proxy_new: assertion 'G_IS_DBUS_CONNECTION (connection)' failed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If it happens with other programs, maybe gtk2 should also be removed
<wxl> @HMollerCl what do you mean BB10?
<wxl> @HMollerCl also are you saying the GTK2 Breeze theme causes problems with Telegram? If so, ugh. GTK* sucks. That SAME EXACT ERROR MESSAGE happens with nearly every single GTK app, regardless of whether or not it's functional or not
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl what do you mean BB10?], Instead of breeze you can selecy bb10 theme
<wxl> @HMollerCl OH that thing. that's old.  we fixed that already
<wxl> (it's not an option in the daily)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl OH that thing. that's old.  we fixed that already], No we didn't
<wxl> @tsimonq2: no? i don't see it as an option in the daily
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: no? i don't see it as an option in the daily], Oh?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Did I?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: now i don't know if this is intentional but it appears that "set gtk themes" is NOT set by default (i think we should) and the default theme for both is adwaita
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: now i don't know if this is intentional but it appears that "se …], I think it shoudl be Arc
<wxl> i agree @HMollerCl. you too @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I prefer arc-darker, but arc is more consistent with breeze
<wxl> right.
<wxl> maybe we should defer to the art folks. @VikingRedwolf @TheWendyPower have an opinion?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Arc is the standard one. Both are included. We can't force the totally dark theme as standard because many people don't like to work with those colours.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Normal Arc has a nice combination of dark bars and titlebars with white content.
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf i'm not asking about light/dark
<wxl> i'm asking about (A) should we make the default to override GTK themes and (B) should the default theme be Arc?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Poll?
<wxl> nope
<lubot> <HMollerCl> One thing I like from Arc is that in firefox is the theme when you remove the title.
<wxl> asking for your carefully trained eye to decide for us :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *title bar
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Sticker, 512x512) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/KNZx1e3y/file_4097.png
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @VikingRedwolf [Arc is the standard one. Both are included. We can't force the totally dark them …], But Breeze is dark. Shouldn't it be the standard?
<wxl> breeze is dark.. ?
<wxl> you mean the title bar
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 927x647) https://i.imgur.com/zYDKR9F.jpg pcmanfm-qt breeze
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 925x646) https://i.imgur.com/znX7YSK.jpg pcmanfm-qt plastique
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean that
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> My two favorite widely used themes are Arc and Breese dark. Like @HMollerCl pointed out, reading text can be an issue.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 I'm starting to understand QMl a little bit. What do you want me to do with that?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [@tsimonq2 I'm starting to understand QMl a little bit. What do you want me to do …], Adjust the SDDM greeter we have to not hide the shutdown buttons.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I put information above, if you can't find it I can give it to you again.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @HMollerCl [<reply to image>], That's too dark
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Also, the new theme for Lubuntu was already approved by the Dev team
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/aTEq1XDX/file_4100.mp4
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> i like it.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> LOL
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/nk8DFLXT/file_4101.mp4
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> hahahaha
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 [I put information above, if you can't find it I can give it to you again.], Found it.
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> 😳😍😜
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @VikingRedwolf [Also, the new theme for Lubuntu was already approved by the Dev team], And which is it?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2 which is our new theme? 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Normal Arc
<wxl> @tsimonq2: with GTK override by default?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oh, I don't think we set GTK settings by default.
<wxl> i think we should
<tsimonq2> Should be easy, I can figure that out.
<tsimonq2> Sec.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you at home already?
<tsimonq2> Yep.
<wxl> ah cool
<lubot> <HMollerCl> My understanding is that Arc is window "decoring", but color scheme is different from that. Or not? I set arc in openbox and breeze or plastique in "Qt style"
<wxl> see lxqt-config-appearance .. it's all in one thing
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> see lxqt-config-appearance .. it's all in one thing], I cannot change Qt windows decoration there, only GTK with GTK override
<wxl> the top most setting
<wxl> above the GTK stuff
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Qt Style
<wxl> yes, that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it doesn't change the maximize, minimize, close button
<lubot> <HMollerCl> y do that with obconf-qt
<wxl> oic
 * wxl didn't read "windows decoration"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in obconf-qt the default is Lubuntu-Arc, thus GTK override should be Arc(ish), IMHO
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But in color scheme, breeze is to dark
<wxl> and moreso, we should force the overrride
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> and moreso, we should force the overrride], agree
<wxl> what about the window decoration?
<tsimonq2> First, I'm continuing my Debian Developer process by responding to an email, but I'll look at it afterwards.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I like Arc(ish)
<wxl> ok
<wxl> yeah breeze is still not installed on the current daily
<wxl> so that's #1 thing to fix
<wxl> at least if we want to make that the default Qt Style
<wxl> it looks to me that "Lubuntu Arc" is the default theme for Openbox
<lubot> <HMollerCl> My only problem with arc is that title bar doesn't have borders, so if you put two title bars together you don't see the separation.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> it looks to me that "Lubuntu Arc" is the default theme for Openbox], yes
<wxl> oh hm
<wxl> that's an interesting quirk
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I did a quick test and arc is the one that has the best similarties between openbox and title-bar-less gtk
<wxl> i think it would be nice if we could get thicker borders on windows, too
<wxl> i wish that were something you could change within obconf-qt itself
 * wxl thinks we should add the shade/on all desktops icons by default
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [My only problem with arc is that title bar doesn't have borders, so if you put t …], breeze-ob doesn't have that problem because only the active window has dark title bar, the unactive(s) have light title bar
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Same problem has nightmare
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> yeah breeze is still not installed on the current daily], which is the defaukt in current daily?
<wxl> @HMollerCl by config file, Breeze. but since it's not installed, it defaults to Windows WHICH IS EXTREMELY GROSS
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl by config file, Breeze. but since it's not installed, it defaul …], agree, fusion or plastique are better for light theme
<wxl> over Breeze?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> over Breeze?], Breeze is dark
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [<reply to image>], Breeze
<wxl> and to be clear here i'm talking about the "Qt theme" and not the window decoration
<wxl> if we did Fusion by default then problem solved
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Or plastique or clearlooks
<wxl> neither of those are installed by default
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aa, ok (I don't know how it haev it then)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but fusion is ok
<wxl> hm it seems to be fusion looks better than breeze
<wxl> breeze is darker
<lubot> <HMollerCl> agree, but @tsimonq2 appears to be a breeze fan
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and I would remove the Qt Theme "gtk2", it breaks things
<wxl> it's not there
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [aa, ok (I don't know how it haev it then)], mm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good then
<wxl> it's an image you have had laying around and tweaked here and there, so
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so: Qt Theme Fusion GTK override Ark-Darker.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ark-darker: dark title bar, light windows
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ark: light title bar, light window
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ark dark: dark title-bar, dark window
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *arc
<lubot> <HMollerCl> This should be the overrides depending on the window decoration and qt theme chosen.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: note here the need for a better border on the window manager as well as some weird looking icons for pcmanfm. this is also my recommendation for the default https://share.riseup.net/#X6pYzgr4zptuxmTDaAqMjw
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: note here the need for a better border on the window manager as …], I would change arc for arc-darker in gtk override
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 950x605) https://i.imgur.com/RjzhkMa.jpg arc
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 950x605) https://i.imgur.com/7Dkhw3j.jpg arc-darker
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> That's the one 😉
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Dark title bars and panels
<wxl> ah yes
<wxl> boss says so and so it will be
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-08
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 993x723) https://i.imgur.com/stJGxfe.jpg chromium looks waaaay better in lxqt (tis is lxde, previous was lxqt)
<lubot> <brli7848> They're different versions...
<lubot> <brli7848> This lxde one is thw older version
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @brli7848 [This lxde one is thw older version], Ok, thanks for clarifying
<lubot> rZnth4r was added by: rZnth4r
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: hmm https://twitter.com/AspidistraFlyin/status/1038390694824620033?s=19
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @rZnth4r [<reply to image>], Welcome
<lubot> verywellfandango was added by: verywellfandango
<ianorlin> what was the talk about the sddm problem in with nivida cards is there a bug for that but I tried putting my nvidia in and now sddm fails to load even after removing it with kernel 4.7 -9
<lynorian> I am using amd now
<lynorian> amdgpu I should add and have this but am on weechat and can't get sddm to start
<lynorian> I also have tried rebooting several times and booting from recovery mode 
<lynorian> I did get to GUI once
<lynorian> but that was with older kernel in recovery mode and then resuming boot
<lynorian> ok I read something that gpu-manager systemctl service had failed which is something I had not heard about before
<lynorian> hmm gpu-manager.service
<lynorian> I can't really report to laucnhpad in a text mode broswer anymore some javascript needing to be run to log in
<lyorian> ok now I think I know what happened
<lyorian> not used to uefi changing stuff without me explictly telling it to
<lyorian> it switched to the nvidia card which by this point I had taken out as I got no graphics on boot nor power on so it was trying to use a pcie card not in there
<lyorian> wow
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> @lyorian [<lyorian> it switched to the nvidia card which by this point I had taken out as …], 😱😜😱
#lubuntu-devel 2018-09-09
<wxl> @tsimonq2: did yo uget clarity as to what sorting right means?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: did yo uget clarity as to what sorting right means?], Huh?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: https://twitter.com/AspidistraFlyin/status/1038390694824620033?s=19
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oh, no I didn't.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: yeah you might want to get some clarity there
<wxl> including when it started
<tsimonq2> wxl: OL
<tsimonq2> *OK
<wxl> @tsimonq2: LGTM https://share.riseup.net/#1gRfWbLjAkNUKFwSvo1piw
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> @HMollerCl is ~/.config/lxqt/lxqt-config-appearance.conf or lxqt.conf changing to sho the value of the GTK override when you try it? I see ControlGTKThemeEnabled=true, but nothing about the theme itself
<wxl> ah nm this is set in ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<wxl> and ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> ah nm this is set in ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini], yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> pulseaudio icon in papirus is extremely boring. A black speaker, it gets hidden in black bars.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which is the default icon set?
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-02
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P39
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P40
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I updated the package for lubuntu-grub-theme. Someone up for testing rn. I will be leaving in an hour max.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, uploading to ppa now. Regarding how to add it to lubuntu, just adding the package to one of the default ppas(or a repo on phab?) and installing it normally like any other package during installation of lubuntu would make the theme install by default. It will show up only in cases where it's dual booted.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Suggestions and tests welcome.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, anyone good with semver available rn?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> explain this ploxx https://semver.org/#spec-item-1
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Semantic versioning doesn't make sense if your library has no public API
<The_LoudSpeaker> lol
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Because semantic versioning is based on your library's public API
<The_LoudSpeaker> thanks!
<The_LoudSpeaker> that was very easy to understand
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> @tsimonq2 [<reply to image>], I'm here to troll Simon and otherwise be helpful
<The_LoudSpeaker> then I can ignore that point foe lubuntu-grub-theme right 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Did someone say semver?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> then I can ignore that point foe lubuntu-grub-theme right], Yes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Did someone say semver?], yep! me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Any other questions?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<reply to image>], I am here to help to support but I also enjoy pinging @teward001 randomly
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Any other questions?], will ask. reading it rn.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [I am here to help and support but I also enjoy pinging @teward001 randomly], *salts @teward001 for Reasons*
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [*salts @teward001 for Reasons*], *accidentally neglects to turn on his backup power supply during the rainstorm in response*
<lubot> <teward001> oopsies :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> query about how calamares installs packages: … It first runs .install files of all packages and then runs .postinst files of all of them? or it runs .install and .postinstall files of each package at same time?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, can't upload to ppa. It always times out. I lost the last ftp config file when I renistalled. any leads appreciated.
<The_LoudSpeaker> nvm about ppa. got it. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#2275
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @wxl @guiverc @HMollerCl 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P39], about this, since I am not applying any upstream patch. shouldn't I just make changes and commit to rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING without fetching source and all? we are just modifing the debian/ files right?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [query about how calamares installs packages: … It first runs .install files of all …], With only a couple of exceptions, Calamares doesn't install packages, it copies the live system to the installed system.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker [about this, since I am not applying any upstream patch. shouldn't I just make ch …], Essentially you are making changes to the way the package builds. You should download the source and build the package. You don't necessarily need to extract the source in this case.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Essentially you are making changes to the way the package builds. You should dow …], So I don't need to untar the source right?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Only uscan --download-current-version is enough?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Right, as long as you don't need to edit any source files that should be enough.
<lubot> 6e0r6e was added by: 6e0r6e
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Do we have a slogan?
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> "We make Lubuntu"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jeje
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will refrase it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> does Lubuntu has a slogan?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *rephrase
<The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl you could coin one. :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "lightweight and dependable"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or from https://lubuntu.me/taking-a-new-direction/#more-3081 "functional yet modular distribution focused on getting out of the way and letting users use their computer" but it is to long
<lubot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1168601531374923776
<lubot> <RikMills> Fwd from RikMills: Could anyone on twitter retweet please? … https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1168601531374923776
<lubot> <HMollerCl> As personal or as lubuntu?
<lubot> <RikMills> I meant personal . I don't want to get lubuntu involved like that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, no problem then.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *salts @teward001 for Reasons*
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi @tsimonq2 does Lubuntu has a slogan?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [Hi @tsimonq2 does Lubuntu has a slogan?], Not particularly
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Not particularly], I think we can do better than that. XD
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [Not particularly], is a great slogan ... Lubuntu: Not particularly
<lubot> <N0um3n0> P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Before the data loss we had a vision/mision task. I couldn't find it know.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Lubuntu, pass and future .
<lubot> <N0um3n0> pass = LXDE , Future = LXQt
<lubot> <N0um3n0> ;)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have a new openbox theme which change the window buttons ( rounded x with color and lighter color for inactive). Whow wants to try?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [I have a new openbox theme which change the window buttons ( rounded x with colo …], Could you modify the existing Lubuntu Arc Openbox theme and propose a diff?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we made it a couple of months ago swith @TheWendyPower
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Could you modify the existing Lubuntu Arc Openbox theme and propose a diff?], ok, will do that way
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 158x53) https://i.imgur.com/t82Hg3l.jpg this is how it looks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Of course, we can change colors
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Since you are doing the work here, there can be a fair amount of handwaving...
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-03
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Congrats to @JyotiGomes @N0um3n0 @HMollerCl for starting the Lubuntu Global Team :)
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [Congrats to @JyotiGomes @N0um3n0 @HMollerCl for starting the Lubuntu Global Team …], thanks to you ;)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6a6d5e23bf22: Add Allow multiple instances of ScreenGrab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6a6d5e23bf22
<The_LoudSpeaker> Congrats @HMollerCl @JyotiGomes @N0um3n0 ! 
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> Congrats @HMollerCl @JyotiGomes @N0um3n0 !], Thanks!!!
<The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl I can try that theme.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker I'll get back to you with a proper response tomorrow
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll be on a Dan type schedule :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Except he still wakes up earlier...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 6 AM wakeup call for me tomorrow
<The_LoudSpeaker> tsimonq2: about what? The talk?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That and GRUB stuff
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah! Okay. I will be waiting.
<The_LoudSpeaker> You tested the latest release of that grub theme from the PPA?
<The_LoudSpeaker> And about waking up, I have class in half hour (8 am according to IST) but I can't sleep since 3 am. ;_;
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I haven't yet
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2a596160caf2: Add ScreenGrab-advanced screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2a596160caf2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe64eb7caf64d: Actually add the screenshot with the file] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe64eb7caf64d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL716c90bb7f1a: Add Screengrab in system tray screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL716c90bb7f1a
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker ^
<The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl ack.
<The_LoudSpeaker> But the file didn't show up in IRC
<The_LoudSpeaker> Maybe teward wants to fix this? XD
<teward> fix... what?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> fix... what?], Everything
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You broke it all
<teward> no, actually, that part is walter's fault
<teward> now seriously
<teward> be specific
<The_LoudSpeaker> No tsimonq2 breaks it all
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You broke my Authy
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And my email
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *shot*
<teward> authy breaking was a Canonical issue
<teward> your email still 'works'
<teward> and I told you go get off your butt and open an RT ticket with Canonical Sysadmins
<teward> lazy niny
<lubot> <lynorian> for phab?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> and I told you go get off your butt and open an RT ticket with Canonica …], What's Canonical.
<teward> no Simon's got email issues
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *?
<teward> which are his fault
<teward> and Canonical's fault.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's email?
<teward> and I'mma beat Simon with a stick because he knows it
<The_LoudSpeaker> teward: The file which @HMollerCl just sent in telegram didn't show up on irc.
<lubot> <teward001> that's not a problem I can fix
<lubot> <teward001> that's a problem with the telegram bridge
<lubot> <teward001> one that has always been a problem
<lubot> <teward001> we noticed this about 3 months ago when someone shared a .txt file in here
<lubot> <teward001> and that's not something i can fix
<The_LoudSpeaker> Okay lite then.
<lubot> <teward001> i'm *guessing* because it doesn't get posted as a normal item you can link easily it's not relayed across the bridge
<lubot> <teward001> https://t.me/ldevel2019/76118 <— that and because it makes you load Telegram to get to it sooooooo
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL29b8a499ccec: Add tray messages field] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL29b8a499ccec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd661d28b5107: Add minimize to tray checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd661d28b5107
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALce1ff6a7897e: Add ScreenGrab-systray screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALce1ff6a7897e
<guiverc> is there a reason for `vlc` not starting in a daily test?
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [I'll be on a Dan type schedule :P], Hey, I resemble that! :P
<guiverc> request help please with https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1842382  (now marked invalid by vlc as libvlccore.so.9 is "not the one from the package") yet it's latest daily???   is this a problem, or wait & see if it resolves on tomorrow's daily, etc.
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1842382 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc won't start; eoan 19.10 lubuntu daily" [Undecided, Invalid]
<guiverc> (I'll try xubuntu 19.10 daily..  & see if they have issues wtih vlc)
<lubot> <RikMills> libvlccore.so.9 is a symlink to libvlccore.so.9.0.0
<guiverc> (xubuntu won't tell me anything i now think (still writing) as they only include parole.. )
<guiverc> Thanks RikMills :)   I'll go & look again
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Morning friends :P
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Morning friends :P], Morning!
<guiverc> Morning, and thanks again RikMills 
<guiverc> fyi:  vlc issue impacts xubuntu & kubuntu (much thanks to Rik Mills)  it's not only lubuntu 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good, Sebastien is aware
<lubot> <RikMills> (Photo, 740x136) https://i.imgur.com/LqbGzBG.jpg
<lubot> <RikMills> wut?
<guiverc> tsimonq2, Sebastian has remade ^ 1842382 invalid again claiming it's an ISO issue not vlc, so any idea what the bug report should be filed against  (vlc is marked invalid again..)
<lubot> <RikMills> if you fresh install to a vm from latest iso, does it work?
<guiverc> i'll find out....
<RikMills> [13:21] <Laney> openat(AT_FDCWD, "/vlc/plugins/plugins.dat", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<RikMills> [13:21] <Laney> that's missing the libdir prefix
<RikMills> [13:23] <RikMills> o_o
<RikMills> [13:24] <Laney> bet if you do sudo ln -s /usr/lib/*/vlc/ / it starts working
<RikMills> [13:25] * RikMills checks
<RikMills> [13:27] <RikMills> Laney: yep, it does
<RikMills> [13:27] <Laney> so I guess look at what vlc's doing to find that plugins.dat thing
<lubot> <RikMills> Gotta go for a bit
<guiverc> (my install maybe finished by then; 90% ... on my decade old system & spinning-rust drive)
<guiverc> RikMills, install finished & vlc starts from term, starts from menu  (no files to test from pcmanfm-qt)
<guiverc> fyi:  i've gone to bed...
<lubot> <RikMills> I guess a temp solution prior to release if no other is found, would to 'export VLC_PLUGIN_PATH=the/correct/path/' for our live sessions
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when using breeze theme, some tweaking can be done with "kcmshell5 breezestyleconfig"
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0558e1d6e9c5: Add action column in shortcuts tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0558e1d6e9c5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8465c32178d5: Add Shortcut column] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8465c32178d5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL21722795b597: Add how to change a shortcut in ScreenGrab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL21722795b597
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALebdbe8873996: Add Screengrab-shortcuts screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALebdbe8873996
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL626b9a983419: Add fullscreen option to screenshot caption] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL626b9a983419
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbaa371246850: Add window for type of screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbaa371246850
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> do we have anything like Indicator-keylock for lubuntu?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> We should have something like that. A useful addition imo.
<The_LoudSpeaker> re:globalkeys, I made the changes, after getting source using uscan.  Also, commited them but then while building the program, it fails.
<The_LoudSpeaker> CMake Error: The source directory "/home/raman/phab/globalkeys-pck/lxqt-globalkeys" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt
<lubot> Salvatore was added by: Salvatore
<lubot> <Salvatore> Is there the way in lubuntu 19.04 for run vlc when the dvd is   mounted?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> autorun? or just open the dvd?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Salvatore [Is there the way in lubuntu 19.04 for run vlc when the dvd is   mounted?], please go to the support channel  https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<lubot> <Salvatore> Thanks
<wxl> actually that seems like it should be resolved with @kc2bez 's mimetype changes
<wxl> hm or we should figure that one out
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL776d8cfca690: Remove unneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL776d8cfca690
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7a293bbaf521: Update nobleNote version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7a293bbaf521
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL599bdb85bcd4: Update nobleNote screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL599bdb85bcd4
<kc2bez> a blank DVD should open in k3b
<kc2bez> a DVD video should be vlc but I think that was already in there for a mimetype
<wxl> i wasn't sure but we should double check on that
<wxl> i'm not clear on what the mimetype is
<kc2bez> I can give it a test. 
<kc2bez> me either really
<wxl> actually given there's this mechanism in vlc, i wonder if reading the cpp manual might not give a clue
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALecfb83de59b2: Update noblenote-note] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALecfb83de59b2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> actually given there's this mechanism in vlc, i wonder if reading the cpp …], I don't think is a vlc thing, I believe "dash" is the searc in ubuntu. I look at mime and we have it set, but I'm not sure that autorun is the same as mime. Mime is "double click"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or, mime is with what open, not when open.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd0590e5c318a: update noblenote prefrences screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd0590e5c318a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL160283d10f60: Add strike though button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL160283d10f60
<kc2bez> This is the result of inserting a DVD in 19.04 https://share.riseup.net/#DlC8Vctr7J-IQvpeWbpfqw
<wxl> but no option to make it permanent, eh?
<wxl> maybe this is a pcmanfm-qt thing
<kc2bez> I didn't see that option. I need to check a 19.10 install I guess. 
<wxl> or some ubuntu-wide automount function
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-04
<kc2bez> Same result in 19.10
<wxl> there's a bunch of removable media options in pcmanfm-qt preferences under volume, but nothing about which app to use
<wxl> maybe stracing pcmanfm-qt and inserting might give some clues
<kc2bez> Yeah, none of those options are helpful.
<kc2bez> I can try a strace
<wxl> `-e trace=open,read,write`, but you probably know that
<kc2bez> Hmm, that wasn't terribly helpful either.
<wxl> didn't open mimeapps eh?
<kc2bez> pcmanfm launches before you can insert the media.
<wxl> huh?
<kc2bez> so a strace for pcmanfm just lanches pcmanfm and returns a prompt
<wxl> huh
<wxl> uhhh
<kc2bez> pcmanfm-qt in the terminal does the same
<kc2bez> I didn't add any arguments at the end
<wxl>    -d, --daemon-mode
<wxl>               Run PCManFM as a daemon
<wxl> :)
<kc2bez> oh
<kc2bez> didn't think of that
<wxl> XD
<kc2bez> Oh, that is the same.
<wxl> harumph
<kc2bez> weird
<wxl> do `strace -fp $(pidof pcmanfm-qt) -e trace=open,read,write`
<wxl> if that gets grumpy, just look up the pid
<wxl> `pidof -s`
<wxl> that's limit it to one
<kc2bez> pid  1409] read(25, "deo/x-ms-asx;video/x-ms-wm;video"..., 4096)
<kc2bez> ^ when I nserted the DVD
<wxl> yay clues
<wxl> and we have that set in mimeapps?
<kc2bez> I have to look.
<wxl> what was the open before that, btw?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Someone noticed that in pcmanfm-qt some icon colors change from 19.04 to 19.10? At least in my installation that are not fresh 19.10
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm thinking of window icon blue to gray, i icon (icon size) gray to blue
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Papirus icon theme
<kc2bez> The answer is yes, we have those set as mimeapps in 19.04
<wxl> ok so that's why it works
<wxl> so how to make it automatic.. that's a whole different story
<wxl> but that's the basic thing i wanted to make sure we did have :)
<kc2bez> Indeed
<wxl> @guiverc: can you confirm what @HMollerCl is saying about about icon colors? i don't have a 19.10 laying about right now
 * guiverc reading
<guiverc> can someone please explain what I'm to compare/look for, I'm unsure  19.10?  want me to compare to 19.04? or looking for blue change? sorry somewhat confused
<wxl> the color of pcmanfm-qt icons
<guiverc> 19.10 daily live, lubuntu,d esktop, network are blue, trash-grey, computer-blank, my drives/devices blue, , right side mostly blue but depends on mime-types, not sure what I'm too look for though
<lubot> <lynorian> isn't this because icon theme changed
<guiverc> ePapirus is Icon theme on my booted live
<lubot> <lynorian> I mean new version
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/2qSPdSE.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That's 19.04, looks good
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm on borrow pc
<hmollercl> could enter irc
<hmollercl> so, how can I upload a picture from here so guiverc can see it?
<guiverc> okay I was looking at places/device/file-folder icons; sorry
<lubot> <teward001> https://t.me/ldevel2019/76275 I could just copy the link here... assuming it's the same one you just pasted hmoller :P
<guiverc> difference appears to me (i) is in blue, otherwise same
<lubot> <teward001> IRC has no image embedding though :P
<kc2bez> hmollercl: you could use share.riseup.net
<guiverc> (or I load telegram.. loading)
<guiverc> ^ (i) i meant thumbnail view; the blue stands out and doesn't look like it has anything to do with icons either side of it in my opinion..
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes, that is one thing
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The other I the window icon uper left
 * guiverc is very slow at times... but has gone to take the dog for a walk...
<newtolubuntu> hi, I am going to install lubuntu, can anyone tell me the version of of package "hplip" that is currently used by 19.10 (Eoan Ermine)? Thx.
<kc2bez> !info hplip eoan | newtolubuntu 
<ubot93> newtolubuntu: hplip (3.19.6+dfsg0-1, eoan): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Built by hplip. Size 198 kB / 514 kB
<newtolubuntu> thx, that is great, my hp printer needs 3.19.6
<newtolubuntu> !info hplip disco
<ubot93> hplip (3.19.1+dfsg0-1, disco): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Built by hplip. Size 197 kB / 508 kB
<newtolubuntu> ok, I am going for the lubuntu eoan, thanks again!
<kc2bez> Does anyone know how VM's on a synology work? bug 1842346
<ubot93> Bug 1842346 in lxde-metapackages (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 19.04 live cd wont continue to setup/desktop" [Undecided, New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1842346
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: re: globalkeys. Did you see my message? 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> Does anyone know how VM's on a synology work? bug 1842346], First time I "hear" synology. Read fast and understood synagogue
<wxl> @The_loudSpeaker remind me?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from The_LoudSpeaker: <The_LoudSpeaker> re:globalkeys, I made the changes, after getting source using uscan.  Also, commited them but then while building the program, it fails.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Fwd from The_LoudSpeaker: <The_LoudSpeaker> CMake Error: The source directory "/home/raman/phab/globalkeys-pck/lxqt-globalkeys" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt
<wxl> ideally i need the full context
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am heading to classes rn. Will ping in sometime.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL93f1b22e241c: Add bullet point lists to nobleNote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL93f1b22e241c
<wxl> \
<kc2bez> ?
<wxl> |
<lubot> <HMollerCl> -
<kc2bez> feels like we are writing a Perl script :P
<wxl> XD
<The_LoudSpeaker> /
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, re: globalkeys, wxl: what I did was, make the changes you requested. by downloading source ofcourse, but while building it, it's giving me errors
<wxl> need all the info, logs, etc
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wait a sec.
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P41
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ wxl: 
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker what's with all those deletitions?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I don't know. digging in rn. I haven't made any deletions. 
<wxl> well that's super duper strange
<wxl> it appears you're just trying to build the packaging that's already there??
<The_LoudSpeaker> possible.
<wxl> well i see:
<wxl>  1. you clone phab
<The_LoudSpeaker> no. not possible.
<wxl>  2. you download the source
<The_LoudSpeaker> I don't have it installed.
<The_LoudSpeaker> 3. ?
<wxl>  3. ok you do etdit the install file and changelog
<wxl>  4. and then build it
<wxl> let me try to replicate but brb
<lubot> <RikMills> you are trying to build binaries?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I guess yes.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> trying to build lxqt-globalkeys
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, wxl. I guess I got it. the deletions. And also build successfully
<The_LoudSpeaker> before 4. you run tar -x --strip-components -f ../P_V.orig.tar.xz 
<The_LoudSpeaker> where P and V are name and version resp.
<lubot> <RikMills> the deletions are because your debian folder is not in an unpacked source tree
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> before 4. you run tar -x --strip-components -f ../P_V.orig.tar …], yeah and this step unpacks it. right?
<The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2, what about grub?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> question. What's the difference between the laucnher and the in menu search?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> because, for lightweight purpose, we could stop that too.
<The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl which launcher you are talking about?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the one that should open with meta+r XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, instead of meta+r and start typing, one can do meta and start typing
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which is more direct with win10.
<lubot> <kc2bez> runner does much more than the search in the menu.
<The_LoudSpeaker> meta+r opens runner. One advantage over search from menu is that you can also run commands. eg you can run teleirc as a command
<The_LoudSpeaker> you can't find teleirc in search from menu
<lubot> <kc2bez> it does contextual search too.
<The_LoudSpeaker> you mean indexing?
<lubot> <kc2bez> e.g. search for "software" in the menu then do it in runner.
<The_LoudSpeaker> understood.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, but I'm not sure it's conext, maybe he uses he comment line from the .desktop
<The_LoudSpeaker> in menu it showed only software sources, in runner it shows additional drivers, software sources, discover and synaptic also. 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not only the "name"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I get the differences, see the value, but for low resources it is an option.
<The_LoudSpeaker> you suggest removal of runner?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> No, only to disable for lower resources (512Mb RAM).
<The_LoudSpeaker> can we do that?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lxqt-runner uses 16Mb according to qps
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, I would like to volunteer for https://phab.lubuntu.me/T24 ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Captive Portal Support: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T24
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is a .desktop in autostart. Would need to modify it. The same way we didt in with nm-applet.
<The_LoudSpeaker> noice. we could try that then.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe3f731b58929: Add clear formatting button to nobleNote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe3f731b58929
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T4: Make it lighter] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T4#2276
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl where can I find source for nm-tray ?
<lubot> <lynorian> runner is great
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [@HMollerCl where can I find source for nm-tray ?], nvm. got it.https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [runner is great], yes it is. It's only that menu can done the most used functionality and in low ram environment it takes some of it.
<wxl> word of warning, @The_LoudSpeaker: you're kind of on your own with all that new code stuff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> word of warning, @The_LoudSpeaker: you're kind of on your own with all tha …], Noted. you suggest I do some more packaging before trying that?
<wxl> not necessarily, no
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> also, scroll up.
<wxl> but it will mean you're hacking on upstream code and that will mean working with them and their requirements
<wxl> and yes i saw you missed a step. not sure why i didn't catch that
<The_LoudSpeaker> oh. noted. I would like to work with upstream. It would be fun I guess? 
<wxl> indeed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALadd82a04c601: Remove accidental doubling on Aa button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALadd82a04c601
<The_LoudSpeaker> about not doing the tar earlier, few days ago I had done the tar step just after 2nd step but then while building it gave me a different error. https://phab.lubuntu.me/P39 to be precise.
<The_LoudSpeaker> difference in order made the difference ?
<wxl> dpkg-source: info: local changes detected, the modified files are:
<wxl> didn't use quilt maybe?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> dpkg-source: info: local changes detected, the modified files are:], I had tried commiting and doing it also. shame story repeated.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> didn't use quilt maybe?], why quilt? we are not patching na?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I had tried with quilt also, again shame story!
<wxl> heh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2e5863bfba2e: Add underline button to noblenote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2e5863bfba2e
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, how do I push these changes now? 
<wxl> arc diff
<The_LoudSpeaker> ack. I thought git commit and then git push? 
<wxl> iff you have push capability and you're 100% confident all is well
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay. I am running arc diff and it is including manny files.
<wxl> then you didn't clean stuff up
<wxl> you're missing several basic steps of the packaging tutorial......
<The_LoudSpeaker> you mean this? rm -rf !(debian) .pc/
<wxl> yep
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, wait. I did debuild -d, should have done -b. have to do it again now. *facepalms*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfe3d5a7ad77d: Add how to launch spell check] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfe3d5a7ad77d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7fef5e37f1a9: Add unkown word and Add to Dictionary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7fef5e37f1a9
<The_LoudSpeaker> where do I find palinek on irc?
<wxl> afaik you don't
<The_LoudSpeaker> wait found him #lxqt
<The_LoudSpeaker> oftc
<The_LoudSpeaker> what do you mean you don't? 
<wxl> i didn't know he was about
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL769e51ca7d39: Add Featherpad Replace with and suggestions] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL769e51ca7d39
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb632a261211d: Add switch suggestion] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb632a261211d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL47f45b53aa1a: Add Correct Once button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL47f45b53aa1a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL569db294251b: Add correct All button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL569db294251b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9bdf1985b29c: Add Ignore Once button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9bdf1985b29c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1bc50ac4da66: Add Ignore all button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1bc50ac4da66
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2a04b3583797: Add spellcheck screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2a04b3583797
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [ok, but I'm not sure it's conext, maybe he uses he comment line from the .deskto …], I see your point. I guess my point was that runner searches more than just the name which can be handy.
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl:
<The_LoudSpeaker> you there?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I was about to arc diff when I noticed the changes we made aren't there in the build. https://phab.lubuntu.me/P42 is the build log, shouldn't the line 600 here be different?
<wxl> when you build the binary it should create a directory that includes the build files.. check and see!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL93c9270f3e13: Update Featherpad version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL93c9270f3e13
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am getting this:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> `raman@JARVIS:~/phab/globalkeys-pck/lxqt-globalkeys$ rm -rf !(debian) .pc/ … bash: !: event not found`
 * wxl points at packaging tutorial
<wxl> rm -rf !(debian) .pc/ # requires bash and `shopt -s extglob`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah I saw that just now. reading what that measn
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *mens
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *means
<wxl> you have bash
<wxl> just run
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> aahhh! new keyborad problems
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I think it's because I am in a chroot env
<lubot> <kc2bez> do you have a space between the bang and (
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can't tell
 * wxl cleans kc2bez's glasses
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> no I don't
<kc2bez> thanks wxl now I can see it :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3aa339436617: Update discover version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3aa339436617
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> when you build the binary it should create a directory that includes the b …], Explain this again please.
<wxl> do your build again and then give me the output of `tree` (you might have to install it)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8610c09e7fe0: Update discover_screen.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8610c09e7fe0
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> how do give te output of tree ?
<wxl> pastebin of some kind
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I installed it. It did make the changes tho.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> the file is under /etc and not in /usr/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> pastebin of some kind], cat tree | arc paste works?
<wxl> so there ya go
<wxl> tree | arc paste
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> bash tree comand not found
<wxl> do your build again and then give me the output of `tree` (you might have to install it) <<<<<<<<<<
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> so there ya go], yup! but I gotta do it again now. I guess I missed the dch.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> do your build again and then give me the output of `tree` (you might have …], how do I install after building? make install or just sudo dpkg the created debian file?
<wxl> dpkg
<The_LoudSpeaker> ack.
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, https://phab.lubuntu.me/D38
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Changed the position of config file provided by upstream.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D38
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oops! time is wrong in the dch. I will change it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> there you go.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: check T30 once.
<The_LoudSpeaker> which is the file I should look for in rDEFAULTSETTINGS ? for Xscreensavers?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker lean on @aptghetto and see what he thinks on T30
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto hii!
<wxl> um @The_LoudSpeaker https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#1053
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Our xscreensaver theme is too old: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#1053
<The_LoudSpeaker> ouch!
<The_LoudSpeaker> forgot about that
<The_LoudSpeaker> about that, the file is at /etc/X11/app-defaults/Xscreensaver in my vm but there's no X11 folder in rDEFAULTSETTINGS 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T108: Drop or change pkexec patch in Calamares] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108#2278
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-05
<wxl> you can add it
<wxl> oh no @kc2bez 
<wxl> i hope you don't get the rain of fire and brimstone
<wxl> i would have at least checked other flavors, not to mention other distros to confirm first
<wxl> lesson learned: always have a manjaro and a debian vm around XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> I did check debian
<wxl> well that's good at least
<wxl> still, it might be an xdg bug
<wxl> which is why i mention the other flavros
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is fair, I can spin up a plasma VM and test it.
<wxl> might be good to spot check a couple mature flavors, namely kubuntu and ubuntu.. especially the latter
<wxl> and/or stock debian
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL69f92780292d: Update discover installed screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL69f92780292d
<The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto check T30 and respond when you can. I have a few queries. 
<kc2bez> wxl: kubuntu `NotShowIn=KDE;` Results in the menu item disappearing. I will check Gnome too.
<wxl> ruh roh
<wxl> theoretically xdg *should* be just a specification but there is some actual code
<wxl> it is the responsibility (generally) of applications to implement the specification
<kc2bez> Well `OnlyShowIn` seems to be honored.
<kc2bez> `NotShowIn=GNOME;` works in mainline Ubuntu
<kc2bez> Interesting side note, I don't see a Manjaro LXQt download anymore.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> wxl: kubuntu `NotShowIn=KDE;` Results in the menu item disappearing. I …], sorry, what are you tallking about?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've used NotShowIn and Only ShowIn and it works ok.
<kc2bez> NotShowIn=LXQt doesn't seem to work from what I can tell.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in what are you testing?
<kc2bez> I have tested in Lubuntu and Debian LXQt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm trying to see if I have used that, but I've used OnlyShowIn software-properties-drivers-lxqt.desktop
<kc2bez> Basically I am trying to hide a desktop from our menu but leave it available for other DE's
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, which .desktop?
<kc2bez> calamares
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Drop or change pkexec patch in Calamares: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what I've done in put the same .desktop in xdg with hidden flag
<kc2bez> If I use hidden it will hide it for other flavors.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> if it's in our xdg it won't
<lubot> <HMollerCl> if you are in 19.10 look in /usr/share/Lubuntu/applications
<kc2bez> We have two desktop entries in the live environment. One we create for us and the other needs to remain for other flavors.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's how I hide screenshot in lximage-qt
<kc2bez> One already is on the actual desktop
<kc2bez> There are 2 in the menu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/share/lxqt:/home/hmoller/.local/share/flatpak/exports/share:/var/lib/flatpak/exports/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/var/lib/snapd/desktop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that are the xdg_Dir in that other
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so if you put the same .desktop in one xdg dir with highest order, it will have higher priority.
<kc2bez> But they are different.
<kc2bez> One we create and one gets created from the installation of calamares on the live image
<lubot> <HMollerCl> do the live has this same value? XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=LXQt
<kc2bez> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> One we create and one gets created from the installation of calamares o …], I don't get why you can hide the one you want "cloning" the same .desktop in a higher order xdg dir.
<kc2bez> We create this one that we want in calamares-settings https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/lubuntu-calamares.desktop.in
<lubot> <HMollerCl> shouldn't that have "OnlyShowIn=LXQt" ?
<kc2bez> No those are our settings
<kc2bez> This desktop gets created in the calamares install and then we patch it https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares/browse/ubuntu%252Feoan/debian/patches/0001-replace-pkexec-by-sudo.patch
<kc2bez> calamares is for every flavor not just Lubuntu
<kc2bez> so we have to treat it as such
<lubot> <HMollerCl> an that is the .desktop that is actually in the desktop, not in the menu?
<kc2bez> No the one on the desktop is ours, that part is good.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and the one that is in the menu is the one that we don't want to see? Where is it?  in /usr/share/applications/ ?
<kc2bez> They both actually show in the menu and they are both in /usr/share/applications/
<lubot> <kc2bez> (Photo, 400x800) https://i.imgur.com/Ylqrltk.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> since when can I see it? a daily from 2 weeks ago?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think we have always had it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I would try creating a usr/share/Lubuntu/applications/calammares.desktop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> with: … [Desktop Entry] … NoDisplay=true
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *calamares.desktop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or in the XDG_DATA_DIRS the live session use
<lubot> <kc2bez> That does seem to work. … Pretty hacky though and doesn't really address the underlying issue with `NotShowIn`
<lubot> <HMollerCl> agree
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think most people use the one on the desktop anyway but it would be nice to clean it up a bit.
<wxl[m]> Officially agaida is high
<wxl[m]> > read the freedesktop spezification about Hidden - NotShowIn should be deprecated
<wxl[m]> I have no idea where he's seeing that
<wxl[m]> https://cgit.freedesktop.org/xdg/xdg-specs/tree/menu/menu-spec.xml#n249
<wxl[m]> That's from git master! 
<kc2bez> "$EDITOR is a really fine menu editor"
<kc2bez> I apologize wxl[m] I should've checked in on your results from your check-in with the flavors before I made a bug.
<wxl[m]> No you did no wrong. He at least admitted the implementation was lacking
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 could you approve D38? Should be super simple. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll look right now
<wxl[m]> Thx
<lubot> zxcajik was added by: zxcajik
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe911b18ed414: Change house button instead of blue rectangle] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe911b18ed414
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jjaja, just read NotShowIn bug from @kc2bez
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean, the responses
<lubot> <teward001> *shuts off @tsimonq2’s email antispam system* oops i did a thing
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING554b92d17f2b: Changed the position of config file provided by upstream.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING554b92d17f2b
<lubot> <aptghetto> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto check T30 and respond when you can. I have a few q …], I have checked T30 … What is unclear? You create a config file /etc/default/grub.d/grub-theme-lubuntu.cfg and set some variable?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf126819b0f7c: add left click to see more details on installed programs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf126819b0f7c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1007130eda1a: update startup disk creator version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1007130eda1a
<lubot> <HMollerCl> found the solution of the problem with the blue (i) icon guiverc https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/commit/dd3335d5ca8e3cd3e7d673a294584b22d8b5e1c8#diff-56e2640e1162d547c92f41f39b277a35
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in pcmanfm-qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and this is what created the problem https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/commit/67f50b0248e2066bb0286f7325baf30d6f19f13b#diff-56e2640e1162d547c92f41f39b277a35
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T117: correct thumbnail icon in pcmanfm-qt] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117
<lubot> <kc2bez> I may be a few minutes late to our meeting today but I will join as soon as I can.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALad0597d55c70: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALad0597d55c70
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALffc141cb9fee: Fix nm-tray version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALffc141cb9fee
<lynorian> standup?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm currently AFKish
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll be around in a few
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Want to trigger !standup ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> FIFO
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL11382e813888: Update version on libreoffice] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL11382e813888
<wxl> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: ack on FIFO for standup?
<lynorian> ack
<wxl> i mean that's pretty much always how it is
<lynorian> short week was on vacation
<lynorian> FInish more ScreenGrab prefrences
<lynorian> Update few missing buttons on nobleNote
<lynorian> Add spellcheck for featherpad
<lynorian> home button updates on discover
<wxl> and that's what the standup message says, so
<guiverc> o/
<lynorian> writing a whole file for ScreenGrab took a while
<wxl> good work on that lyn
<lynorian> I have not done the network manager still before release
<wxl> you've got plenty of time
<kc2bez> o/
<wxl> next
<kc2bez> me?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think guiverc was befores
<wxl> guiverc was next technically
<kc2bez> ok just making sure.
<guiverc> kc2bez, you go first; I'm still writing..
<kc2bez> ok
<kc2bez> * Tasks
<kc2bez> - https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108 Filed an upstream bug https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1743
<kc2bez> * Wallpaper contest
<kc2bez> - It looks like guiverc closed the thread (thanks Chris!) https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/lubuntu-wallpaper-contest-for-eoan-ermine/164
<kc2bez> - We (wallpaper selection committee) need to review the entries and pass along the ones for the Lubuntu Members to vote on.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Drop or change pkexec patch in Calamares: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108
<ubot93> Issue 1743 in lxqt/lxqt "Desktop files with NotShowIn=LXQt are still displayed in the menu" [Open]
<kc2bez> That is it from me this week.
<guiverc> quiet askubu/forums, re; T56 got stuck on GUI testcase; tsimonq2?    vlc won't run on 'live' (large impact kubuntu too), and got nowhere with this with unknown reason..
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 🙋🏻‍♂️
<guiverc> fyi:  vlc won't run on any 19.10 iso, but installed only by kubuntu & lubuntu i believe  
<guiverc> but runs once installed; just not as 'live'
<wxl> i'd kick that over to vlc, i.e. just file a bug and move on XD
<guiverc> vlc marked invalid (not vlc but LIVE problem), early today back to incomplete (not there issue)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> o/
<wxl> well then it should be marked against SOMETHING
<wxl> bad triager
<guiverc> lp 1842382
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1842382 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc won't start; eoan 19.10 ubuntu/lubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu-mate daily" [Undecided, Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1842382
<wxl> well it's incomplete, so that's good
<guiverc> not really; i filed bug - vlc say's it not them; RikMills (kubuntu) & me getting nowhere and can't find why it won't work 
<wxl> that should really be confirmed
<guiverc> RikMills confirmed it occurs in Kubuntu, occurs also in listed live-ISOs but they don't include vlc by default only lubuntu/kubuntu do of those tested
<guiverc> (another user also reported bad lubuntu qa-test 'live' quoting that issue too I saw)
<wxl> well keep at it i guess on that
<wxl> @HMollerCl you or me?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I shook the cage here https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/572 which brought a good conversation on using kde themes in lxqt.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> although kvantum can change themes, if we could use/config the kde ones it would be great.
<wxl> hm
<wxl> is that something worth documenting somewhere?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I woul dmention kvantum in the ,manul
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe a tips and tricks page
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but the rest is to hacky now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Also found the problem of th the blue (i) icon for thumbnails in pcmanfm-qt, I created https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- Error: T117. is an invalid task reference.
<wxl> i was thinking perhaps more for the purposes of development
<wxl> i do think a document regarding theme development might not be a bad idea
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, maybe create a task to be aware of it.
<wxl> it was a bit of cpp manual for the suspend button on sddm
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL696b8df8de9f: Update localc version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL696b8df8de9f
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> it was a bit of cpp manual for the suspend button on sddm], I would wait, for now, see what agaida makes,.
<wxl> ok
<lynorian> I don't quite understand how to use kvantum quite that much
<wxl> re: the icon can you pull those patches in to fix that? seems relatively simple.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> On https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117 there is a solution upstream, shoudl we cherry pick it? can we?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Triage, Open] correct thumbnail icon in pcmanfm-qt: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @lynorian [<lynorian> I don't quite understand how to use kvantum quite that much], +1
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> re: the icon can you pull those patches in to fix that? seems relatively s …], I can, just need to know if we can in this cycle and how to look a the code that we are compiling to make sure line numbers match.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lynorian [<lynorian> I don't quite understand how to use kvantum quite that much], I f you create an entry I can write it.
<wxl> we can.. we basically run the show on lxqt stuff, so in a sense timelines don't apply all THAT much..
<wxl> i'd try to apply it and if you get stuck we can talk through that
<lynorian> like didn't kvantum install its own wierd program
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lynorian: Qt theming is a paralel unibverse
<wxl> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Is like every theme has it's own engine...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so kvatum is an engine.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Breeze needs his own engine
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (which is plasmoid)
<The_LoudSpeaker> It has  own  also, very confusing kvantum
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: I also saw that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in sid is the same version for LXQt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaaa, and breaking news
<wxl> ruh roh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> was updating lxqt and failed.
<wxl> waaa
<wxl> ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL61a98bfe2c34: Update libreoffice impress version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL61a98bfe2c34
<lubot> <HMollerCl> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.1-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb (--unpack): …  trying to overwrite '/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt/globalkeyshortcuts.conf', which is also in package lubuntu-default-settings 19.10.5 … dpkg-deb: error: paste subprocess was killed by signal (Broken pipe) … Errors were encoun
<lubot> tered while processing: …  /var/cache/apt/archives/lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.1-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb
<lubot> <kc2bez> oh globalkeys
<wxl> um
<wxl> er
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: same file in default settings and in .
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I believe that with -f it will be installed, but is better to have it clean
<wxl> oh helllll
 * wxl SIGHS
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's on my side
<wxl> globalkeys should have installed to etc/xdg/lxqt not etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/lxqt
<The_LoudSpeaker> We will have to put it in a lower priority xdg dir
<wxl> ^ yes that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/lxqt-globalkeys_0.14.1-0u …], Needs Conflicts/Replaces on a version of default settings lower than the one that removes the file that was moved to that package
<wxl> i should have caught that
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl yeah. My bad.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise yes
<wxl> noooo not that @tsimonq2 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay
<wxl> that's too big of a hammer for this
<The_LoudSpeaker> Next me? 
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> no my bad: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/09/01/%23lubuntu-devel.html#t21:36
<The_LoudSpeaker> Tasks:
<The_LoudSpeaker> * T59: Shortcuts
<The_LoudSpeaker> Gotta do it again! 
<The_LoudSpeaker> phab.lubuntu.me/T59
<The_LoudSpeaker> *T30: GRUB-Theme
<The_LoudSpeaker> Modified the package to use a script from /etc/default/grub.d/
<The_LoudSpeaker> The main concern here is that the postinst file runs update-grub. But I don't know while installing via calamares, how is it installed. Will ping @aptghetto after meet.
<The_LoudSpeaker> phab.lubuntu.me/T30
<The_LoudSpeaker> *T21: Xscreensaver
<The_LoudSpeaker> On it currently.
<The_LoudSpeaker> That's it.
<wxl> and to be sure this globalkeys b.s. will fix T59 (or should) right?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hopefully
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will put it in lowest priority xdg dir.
<wxl> ahh HA
<wxl> i did tell you the right way 
<wxl> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/08/27/%23lubuntu-devel.html#t23:33
<wxl> so i guess i didn't totally screw up XD
<wxl> so my big thing was accepting D38, which clearly i shouldn't have XD
<The_LoudSpeaker> Like I said, i did. Sorry.
<kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker You can look here for the calamares grub generation https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/modules/bootloader.conf
<wxl> i did manage to catch up on emails.. i think i deleted like 500 or so, so that's a thing
<The_LoudSpeaker> kc2bez: Ack
<wxl> and i'm going to go smack agaida around on kc2bez's upstream issue re: NotShowIn
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> and i'm going to go smack agaida around on kc2bez's upstream issue re: Not …], jajaja
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you might have to speak in german
<kc2bez> He wasn't too bad on me.
<wxl> also i'm not sure we can, but i was thinking about continuing to try to push out the compton fork and sddm-config-editor but to not actually ship them
<wxl> Ich bin ein auslander!!!!
<wxl> kc2bez: he was pretty nice. but he was wrong.
<kc2bez> I agree
<lubot> <tsimonq2> "LX 'you're always wrong' Qt" …  Minimum requirements: must speak fluent German
<wxl> oh and @The_LoudSpeaker i'm just being silly. you're doing great and i ALWAYS appreciate you
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, at least I have done more harm than that. I messes DIscover in Kubuntu once (nut it worked nice in lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALedc6ca50a618: Update lomath version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALedc6ca50a618
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker You can look here for the calamares grub generation ht …], Actually @kc2bez I don't have problem with calamares grub installation. The thing I want to know is, if all the postinst files of all packages which get installed are run together (pack_a.install > pack_b.install > ... > pack_a.postin
<lubot> st > pack_b.postinst) OR they are run separately?(pack_a.install > pack_a.postinst > pack_b.install > ...)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcd90b92d70b4: Update lowriter version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcd90b92d70b4
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Actually @kc2bez I don't have problem with calamares grub installation. The thin …], @aptghetto
<kc2bez> wxl: Did we close the meeting?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have been dragging these tasks for toi long. Will have to speed up I guess and not keep breaking same things again and again!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> wxl: Did we close the meeting?], We didn't AFAIK
<wxl> i haven't yet per se
<wxl> waiting on @tsimonq2 
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Sorry.... Nothing from me, I was away from home this week, hoping to return to the routine
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> waiting on @tsimonq2], Basically nothing from me iirc
<The_LoudSpeaker> guiverc: ?
<guiverc> sorry stepp out.
<wxl> ok then i guess we're done
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb0cf685230de: Move version below Usage] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb0cf685230de
<kc2bez> Thanks wxl 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Now, wxl: how do we revert D38?
<wxl> just make a new one
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Okay.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Will do.
<kc2bez> The_LoudSpeaker: Calamares doesn't install the packages. They would be installed in the live image creation. 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Actually @kc2bez I don't have problem with calamares grub installation. The thin …], Any info on this?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> The_LoudSpeaker: Calamares doesn't install the packages. They would be …], Yeah so during that how does it does? The theme needs grub to be installed beforehand.
<kc2bez> I am not sure I fully understand. Do you want your grub theme to run on the live iso?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Well as far as I understand, from what you said in previous message, calamares just basically copies everything from live iso onto the fs. So if we want theme to be there in installation, we will need it to be there on live right?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker if you get that done, i'll push it out right now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Well as far as I understand, from what you said in previous message, calamares j …], It uses unsquashfs
<wxl> (D38)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker if you get that done, i'll push it out right now], Yeah. Booting my laptop.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [It uses unsquashfs], Docs please.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Docs please.], They're hiding
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> How do I see the xdg dirs?
<wxl> $XDG_CONFIG_DIRS is what you want
<wxl> but more generally `env | grep XDG`
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ack.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Just booting up vm. Will create a diff in a while
<wxl> kk
<wxl> gave up on the chroot?
<The_LoudSpeaker> no not yet. using chroot only.
<The_LoudSpeaker> but chroot is not lubuntu right?
<The_LoudSpeaker> it's eoan
<The_LoudSpeaker> using vm to get the xdg_dirs
<The_LoudSpeaker> But I have lubuntu as host so I used that. my vm is rigged.
<RikMills> guiverc wxl: for kubuntu, I can easily make the vlc issue go away by making kubuntu-settings add an envar just in the live session. I may do this before beta freeze if the bug doesn't get fixed. still though, that would not be solving the underlying issue
<RikMills> then again, vlc seems the only thing impacted, so not sure they are doing sane things to detect runtime paths
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D39
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Correctly placed the upstream config file.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D39
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ wxl:
<wxl> yeah RikMills that's some weird stuff and the triager's attitude about it sucks
<guiverc> RikMills, I'll do a full all-program test on Lubuntu (any others I've not caught yet)when I can; thanks Heaps!   
<RikMills> guiverc: that would be useful. :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING8cb4a6514d09: Correctly placed the upstream config file.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTGLOBALKEYSPACKAGING8cb4a6514d09
<wxl> k that's done
<wxl> so tomorrow test and assuming everything works close that darn shortcut task already!
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Missed the meeting I think cause I'm in central time after the move
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Anything easy to handle task wise or did anyone make a task for the iso tester? I ask since I'd like to pair up with someone to work on it
<wxl> @SamuelBanya for this release we're really winding down
<wxl> helping with support would be great
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-06
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ok
<wxl> @SamuelBanya the other stuff we have either requires fresh new code or packaging, so unless you want to try to work through packaging again, i think that's your best bet
<wxl> @SamuelBanya ACTUALLY in addition to support, you could help with testing and bug triage.. we especially need help with the latter
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah assign some testing tickets to me and I can run it in a vm. I'm on my Windows work thinkpad laptop (yuck) until like about a week from next Wed since my Lubuntu laptop is in my other apt.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Via my email if I have my phab account setup still correctly
<guiverc> 19.10 daily: i got thru all menu items; only gpg & vlc had issues; gpg is old; vlc was know - no potential for more clues (fyi: RikMills)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL478d791afce6: Update Kcalc version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL478d791afce6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL89dd47dd48be: Update firefox version number] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL89dd47dd48be
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL465d7b5ea99f: Update bluedevil version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL465d7b5ea99f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL310006a5ef52: Update VLC version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL310006a5ef52
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker I could upgrade lxqt-globalkeys but problem persist. The only diference is that restarting launcher does NOT solve it for Meta+R Restarting panel does solve it for Meta.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> restarting panel also worked before.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I changed the shortcut in launcher for Alt+F2 and it also does not work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now runner works after restart, dind't know why it doesn't before
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T117: correct thumbnail icon in pcmanfm-qt] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117#2289
<The_LoudSpeaker> ugghh!! globalkeys just kill me already!! @HMollerCl can you log all the details to the task? 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but tl,dr has thw same behaivour as 2 days ago
<lubot> <HMollerCl> on an updated os, not fresh install.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will check on a fresh now. waiting for zsync to finish.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: quilt import does not put te patch in debian/patches it puts me in patches
<TJ-> HMollerCl: use "QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches quilt ... "
<TJ-> See "man quilt" and the CONFIGURATION FILE section 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks TJ!
<wxl> please tell me the fresh install works at least
<wxl> @HMollerCl https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-guide/
<wxl>  /topic if it doesn't work, the answer is probably on the packaging wiki
<wxl> oops XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes I found it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> at least what the .quiltrc should hae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9b5f6803e7bb: Update featherpad text pref] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9b5f6803e7bb
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl, bad news.
<wxl> oh no
<The_LoudSpeaker> issue still exists
<The_LoudSpeaker> atleast in live
<wxl> wth
<The_LoudSpeaker> just finished the installation and rebooting now.
<wxl> it's only with the apps that have their own hotkeys?
<The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl's hack of restarting panel and runner work.
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup!
<wxl> well THAT'S good
<wxl> and if that's consistent with upgrade, that's not terrible
<The_LoudSpeaker> we will have to modify /etc/xdg/xdg_lubuntu/lxqt/panel.conf
<wxl> don't get me wrong, it's really bad, but it's not THAT hard
<The_LoudSpeaker> and simillar file for runner I guess.
<wxl> can we make the app-based hotkey null?
<wxl> or change order of components?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am not sure. give me a sec
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: TL;DR globalkeys is screwing with The_LoudSpeaker more than they want to admit ;)
<wxl> it's really making me mad
<The_LoudSpeaker> me too
<The_LoudSpeaker> we can't set it to null. atleast not from runner's config gui
<wxl> try in the conf file
<wxl> and try both null and empty
<The_LoudSpeaker> doing just that
<wxl> i.e.
<wxl> variable=
<wxl> versus
<wxl> variable=""
<The_LoudSpeaker> there 's no runner.conf
<wxl> check the cpp manual. there's got to be a conf file somewhere
<wxl> there HAS TO be
<wxl> one thing you can do:
<wxl>  1. cd
<wxl>  2. touch blah
<wxl>  3. open the gui and change the value to something else
<wxl>  4. find . -type f -newer blah
<wxl> SOMETHING should come up
<The_LoudSpeaker> dude. panel config is really messed up. remember that desktopswitch2 issue on my vm?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I know why it was there.
<wxl> oh?
<The_LoudSpeaker> the setting in globalkeys for meta+# wasn't working as expected. coz desktopswitch refers to taskmanager applet on our default panel. while I had removed that panel and created a new one at top. Our globalkeys shortcut for switching to # task is /panel/desktopswitch/desktop_1 which means if one removes that applet and tries the shortcut, it won't work coz it works only for default settings of default panel.
<wxl> oh crazy
<The_LoudSpeaker> we should find a way to make that work for all panels even if a user removes the default panel.
<wxl> harumph
<wxl> we should make a task to further investigate that
<wxl> we need to know if it happens in debian and manjaro, too. if so, upstream issue
<lubot> <teward001> is there a way to install it during Debian install?
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, I had tested this a couple of days ago in my main system, if you remove the default application menu button and create a new one, new one is identified by /panel/mainmenu2 while our config has set super key to /panel/mainmenu/show_hide so it won't work.
<lubot> <teward001> Currently setting upa  testing VM for other needs/reasons so if it needs testing and y'all can give me test cases once I bump it to Unstable we can test there
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> also, I had tested this a couple of days ago in my main system …], @teward001 try to reproduce this there.
<wxl> it's one of the many DE options on the installer
<wxl> also: UGH MAGIC NUMBERS
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> MAGIC NUMBERS?
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker send me a complete test case, PM on IRC works, from install -> replication of issue.
<wxl> ^ make a task
<lubot> <teward001> so that once it's installed i know exactly what to test
<lubot> <teward001> also task it
<lubot> <teward001> also
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [@The_LoudSpeaker send me a complete test case, PM on IRC works, from install -> …], ack.
<lubot> <teward001> WHERE'S MY BLOODY COFFEE
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_number_%28programming%29
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> ^ make a task], ack.
<lubot> <teward001> *shakes wxl repeatedly*
 * wxl bleeds into a cup and hands it to @teward001
<lubot> <teward001> lol
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [WHERE'S MY BLOODY COFFEE], +1. I had dinner sometime ago but coffee is always welcome! XD @tsimonq2 get up and set us coffee.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_number_%28programming …], ack.
<lubot> <teward001> Simon's innundated with school right now lol
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> kids.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<wxl> i need mate
<lubot> <teward001> *slaps Simon upside the head with a rotting fish carcass*
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: you mean mate desktop?
<wxl> no
 * genii uses wxl's blood in the percolator to brew his next pot of Death Wish
<wxl> mah-tay
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yerba_mate
<lubot> <teward001> *uses mini.iso to boot and install Sid*
<lubot> <teward001> installing Unstable Desktop + LXQt
<lubot> <teward001> slow VM is slow (1400 files)
<wxl> debian is SO SLOW to insta
<wxl> l
<wxl> l
<The_LoudSpeaker> /
<The_LoudSpeaker> /
<lubot> <teward001> meh it is yes, but so's the mini.iso
<lubot> <teward001> because it has NOTHING ON IT lol
<lubot> <teward001> it's almost done retrieving files for the utils, desktop env, etc.
<lubot> <teward001> but i'm using the Sid mini.iso so it should just drop me into Debain
<lubot> <teward001> 3-5 minutes for package retrieval at the speed of the workplace's network
<lubot> <teward001> then it should just rush-install xD
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, we gotta update our globalkeysconf one again coz it has a typo, firefox won't open on clicking. comma put by me is the culprit.
<wxl> that's small potatoes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> cloning default settings rn
<lubot> <teward001> unpacking and full install in progress, WHEEEEEEEE! (lots of crap to install including openjdk apparently)
<lubot> <teward001> eww it consumed the disk
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [unpacking and full install in progress, WHEEEEEEEE! (lots of crap to install inc …], use lanXchange on your main system, needs openjdk. quite handy to share files between multiple devices pc, phone and even mac I guess.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> the next version number for default settings should be bumped only right? like 19.10.6? or 5.ubuntu1 for the comma change?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *comma fix
<wxl> native packages are releaseversion.packageversion
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ack.
<wxl> so not PACKAGEVERSION-DEBIANVERSIONubuntuUBUNTUVERSION
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> but this was very small of a change so I thought 19.10.5.1 ?
<wxl> no. a change is a change
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> no. a change is a change], sounds like the motto of some secret cult
<wxl> yes
<lubot> <teward001> alrighty, my Debian Unstable is installed
<lubot> <teward001> well kinda
<lubot> <teward001> it's testing xD
<lubot> <teward001> let me fix that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> head over to #styleonly and test ploxx.
<lubot> <teward001> upgrading Buster -> Sid currently, standby.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [upgrading Buster -> Sid currently, standby.], Buster is a partial suite tho
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Buster is a partial suite tho], true but whenever someone says 'test debian' they usually mean 'latest in unstable' ;)
<lubot> <teward001> since buckeye is the next one in testing currently
<lubot> <teward001> at least iirc
<lubot> <teward001> bullseye*
<lubot> <teward001> *was close*
<lubot> <teward001> oh good it's finished downloading its crap, now for it to install and upgradify
<lubot> <teward001> so
<lubot> <teward001> the issue that @The_LoudSpeaker identified?
<lubot> <teward001> replicated the same exact issue in Debian Sid
<lubot> <teward001> soooooooooooooooooooooooo
<lubot> <teward001> sounds like an upstream problem at this point
<lubot> <teward001> ... but Debian ships Alt+F1 for the APplications Menu icon by default, not Super, for its key shortcut
<lubot> <teward001> let me run an Eoan daily
<The_LoudSpeaker> for packages like lubuntu-default-settings, I don't have to build right?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am actually confused, i did a git add -A after cleaning rm -rf !(debian) .pc/ and now in git status I have him deleting many files.
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker does the panel issue get replicated in Live, or do I have to do an on-disk install to test it?
<The_LoudSpeaker> ohh wait, I shouldn't have cleaned it?
<The_LoudSpeaker> @teward, you can replicate it in live.
<lubot> <teward001> mainmenu2 gets added to the end, then i moved it to the top...
<lubot> <teward001> but when it was added, Super stops working because it was added with the *Default* keyboard shortcut of Alt+F1
<lubot> <teward001> like in Debian
<lubot> <teward001> so the issue is more or less when it's added the keyboard shortcut isn't set right
<The_LoudSpeaker> that's why we are restarting panel here.
<lubot> <teward001> panel restarted, it still shows mainmenu2... with the Alt+F1 shortcut.
<lubot> <teward001> hence why Super doesn't work
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> or change order of components?], That's what my instinct says
<wxl> @HMollerCl is that something we can tweak in session settings?
<The_LoudSpeaker> we need not worry about alt+F1. it's default by upstream. instead we should modify settings for super key such that everytime it's pressed, it opens the menu irrespective of the mainmenu1/2/3 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> I am actually confused, i did a git add -A after cleaning rm - …], wxl:
 * wxl reminds i'm not on telegram
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> we need not worry about alt+F1. it's default by upstream. inst …], does this make sense?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am actually confused, i did a git add -A after cleaning rm -rf !(debian) .pc/ and now in git status I have him deleting many files. for default settings packaging.
<wxl> it does make sense because realistically there should only be one set of the virtual desktops
<wxl> give me the whole thing..
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl is that something we can tweak in session settings?], don't know
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> whole thing of?
<wxl> everything you did/all the output/etc
<The_LoudSpeaker> here's what i did, cloned default-settings,
<The_LoudSpeaker> modified the conf file
<The_LoudSpeaker> dch -i
<The_LoudSpeaker> debuild -b --no-sign
<The_LoudSpeaker> rm -rf !(debian) .pc/
<The_LoudSpeaker> git add -A
<The_LoudSpeaker> git status
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-exceptions/
<wxl> Check out rDEFAULTSETTINGS and you'll find that in addition to the normal debian folder, there's also other files. Most notably there is a src folder which contains the code
<wxl> tl;dr you deleted src
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @teward001 [hence why Super doesn't work], It's very strange when you have 2 panels. But, the problem is not Super, bceause if you use super+e for pcmanfm it works ok
<The_LoudSpeaker> ohh! forgot that exception.
<wxl>  /topic DUDE I"M TELLING YOU IT"S IN THE PACKAGING DOCUMENATION
<wxl> oops
<wxl> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: how when is lauinched lxqt? does sddm laucnh it?
<The_LoudSpeaker> coz super-e is set as pcmanfm-qt but only super is set /panel/mainmenu/show_hide 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> coz super-e is set as pcmanfm-qt but only super is set /panel/ …], right
<The_LoudSpeaker> only pressing super, goes through panel and super-e doesn't
<wxl> i'm not SURE @HMollerCl but i suspect lxqt-session is doing the work
 * wxl hands @HMollerCl the cpp manual
 * The_LoudSpeaker gotta see this cpp manual once. waaay too many times refrenced till now.
<wxl> hahahahah
<wxl> are you saying that seriously? because it's a joke
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> coz super-e is set as pcmanfm-qt but only super is set /panel/ …], and if you use other shortcut for w/o super on menu and runner, it won't work either
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah.
<wxl> cpp manual means "read the code"
<wxl> cpp = c++ = the primary language of lxqt (and most other things for that matter)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here it is http://www.cplusplus.com/
<teward> wxl: at least it aint C
<lubot> <HMollerCl> here is the tip and tricks https://en.cppreference.com/w/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> When there is no manual, read the code.....
<wxl> ^^
<The_LoudSpeaker> coz you are setting shortcuts in lxqt using apps and their changeable modules like mainmenu, desktopswitch, etc. which imo is a very incomplete sort of way to do it. look at gnome da! even if you remove panel or dock, is super key is set to show you task view, it does not fail to do so.
<The_LoudSpeaker> also, remember each module like mainmenu has it's own shortcut set which overrides anything you do. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> so if you change a panel, you gotta change all the shortcuts also associated with it and its modules
<The_LoudSpeaker> that too sometimes using conf files. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Sh*t! it seems like I am sick of lxqt!
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am not. I am just showing it's flaws.
<wxl> remember you're comparing something very old and mature with many eyes on it with something that's not
<wxl> they'll get there
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah. we will improve this. and make it on par with the ancient ones!
<The_LoudSpeaker>   /topic war on the ancient one!
<wxl> to be fair when we do identify an upstream solution they usually jump all over it
<wxl> and i know there's currently a lot of activity on trying to work out bugs in lxqt-globalkeys
<The_LoudSpeaker> yeah I will wait for next release from them and raise this issue there. don't want to disturb their current workflow. next release is just around corner na?
<wxl> oh no you SHOULD raise the issue now
<The_LoudSpeaker> and honestly I compared with gnome coz it's one of the best and most popular de's which is also very dope in terms of functionality and i think lxqt should be even in terms of functionality while maintaining it's low resource mark.
<The_LoudSpeaker> you sure about raising it now?
<wxl> yes
<The_LoudSpeaker> on it.
<The_LoudSpeaker> gonna patch this ctrl_alt-b first
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8fb5e9ef4696: Add Hunspell dictionary path] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8fb5e9ef4696
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL747389a778ab: Add start spelling from text cursor] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL747389a778ab
<The_LoudSpeaker> what is the qt version we are shipping? how do I find it?
<The_LoudSpeaker> lite. got it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL21356aae9ce2: Add wrap lines by default] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL21356aae9ce2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> you sure about raising it now?], Comment that @teward001 saw the problem in plain debian (or manjaro?) also
<The_LoudSpeaker> sure.
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/issues/139
<ubot93> Issue 139 in lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys "shortcuts going through panel" [Open]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL70704fcef451: Move wrap lines by default to proper point to flow along window] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL70704fcef451
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2afcfabaf19b: Add featherpad auto-indent checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2afcfabaf19b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8a248833f97e: Add Featherpad autobracket checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8a248833f97e
<The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/D40
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Fixed Ctrl+Alt+B: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D40
<wxl> wrong version
<The_LoudSpeaker> oops!
<The_LoudSpeaker> 2 secs
<The_LoudSpeaker> now check.
<wxl> the no newline at end of file is weird
<The_LoudSpeaker> I have to add a newline imo
<The_LoudSpeaker> but whyy?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6ff069e3e5d8: Fix typo and styling] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6ff069e3e5d8
<The_LoudSpeaker> now? 
<wxl> no
<The_LoudSpeaker> what should be done?
<wxl> well let me see
<wxl> nothing
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSf153275a55cf: Fixed Ctrl+Alt+B] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSf153275a55cf
<wxl> last time this happened i had to hack it
<The_LoudSpeaker> pro!
<The_LoudSpeaker> it didn't give any errors while building tho.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1ade0bc115dc: Add tripple periods and double hyphen checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1ade0bc115dc
<wxl> k that's done
<wxl> next
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> you tell.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> coping the xscreenaver config rn.
<wxl> yeah that would be good unless there's anything else to do with shortcuts
<The_LoudSpeaker> order seems to be a temporary fix
<wxl> i'd really like to fix that... sigh
<wxl> someone's going to have to dig through cpp manual
<wxl> i don't have time now but i can probably later
<The_LoudSpeaker> coz other than that, we could hand modify config files of runner and /panel/mainmenu if I find them
<wxl> did you try my find trick?
<The_LoudSpeaker> not yet
<The_LoudSpeaker> tell me what to do again?
<The_LoudSpeaker> booting vm rn.
<wxl> go read irclogs.ubuntu.com? XD
<wxl> basically create a file in home, make a change to the config in the gui and then `find ~ -type f -newer /path/to/file`
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will do you a better one, come join #styleonly, give instructions, leave. I will follow up.
<The_LoudSpeaker> it's bridged to my telegram notes group.
<The_LoudSpeaker> well.. you can wait till we discuss and sort it out. :) No one is going to tell you to leave.
<wxl> naw that's no fun :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> umm how do I share a folder over network in pcmanfm-qt ?
<wxl> well afaik pcmanfm-qt doesn't inheriently have capacity to share a folder
<The_LoudSpeaker> need it to share files between vm, test machine and work system.
<wxl> you can easily reach file shares with it though
<The_LoudSpeaker> I installed nautilius and inside it also I cannot find option to share 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6e0a285e23e9: Move Always show line numbers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6e0a285e23e9
<The_LoudSpeaker> it is there in ubuntu
<wxl> tbh that's a rather unexpected feature
<wxl> it implies samba sharing
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ubuntu provides it tho. anyways any other app i can use?
<lubot> <kc2bez> set up a shared folder between the VM and host?
<wxl> ,,using the vm feature to do as such
<wxl> or set up a whole samba server
<wxl> or put it online somewhere
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeb03147ab38e: Add Never highlight syntax for files >] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeb03147ab38e
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will see both of them tomorrow. Sleepy now.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Bye!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeed7a25cc4cd: Split featherpad text prefrences paragraph] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeed7a25cc4cd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9ee0685fc1f3: Add Featherpad start with this size fields] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9ee0685fc1f3
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-07
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL83878385f0a6: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL83878385f0a6
<guiverc2> tsimonq2,  T56:  (I was supposed to mention @ standup by usual blank mind at meeting)..  i'm not active in qa-testing testcases; full_disk were submitted awaiting review (08-30); TUI done but maybe not submitted via bzr as I was waiting GUI upgrade-advice I think
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#2304
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: I have the ~/.quiltrc mentioned here and still patches are imported in patches and not debian/patches https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging/packaging-guide/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> probably there is a problem in: … for where in ./ ../ ../../ ../../../ ../../../../ ../../../../../; do …     if [ -e ${where}debian/rules -a -d ${where}debian/patches ]; then …         export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches …         break …     fi … done
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok uploaded change https://phab.lubuntu.me/D41
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Changed thumbnail view icon to view-preview: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D41
<The_LoudSpeaker> what's xrdb ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2305
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: corrected https://phab.lubuntu.me/D41
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Review] Changed thumbnail view icon to view-preview: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D41
<wxl> already one step ahead of you
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 166x50) https://i.imgur.com/sq4qB2r.jpg this is how it looks
<wxl> nice
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how can I downgrade to the one that's in the repo?
<wxl> what do you mean?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I installed the .deb I created of pcmanfm-qt to see if it worked with dpkg -i
<wxl> OH
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now I want to donwgrade to the one that's in rthe repo
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I can't uninstall because it has a looot of dependencise
<wxl> isn't it `apt install package=version` ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will check
<wxl> yes that's it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks, worked. I tried with muon and gave an error, but never asked my for sudo....
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mm, submited but I'm not sure if I had to modify changelog date.
<wxl> good point
<wxl> you probably should
<wxl> `dch -r ""` should do the trick
<lubot> <HMollerCl> done
<wxl> there you go
<wxl> it's annoying that you can'd just `dch -r`
<wxl> (unless you change something else)
<wxl> until i discovered the "" trick (see the man page) i'd just like go remove a period and add it back XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> that is a l33t trick indeed. ^^
<wxl> step one to be h3114 l337: read the man page
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGd29bd881e214: Changed thumbnail view icon to view-preview] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPCMANFMQTPACKAGINGd29bd881e214
<wxl> ooh wow i finally remembered my gpg key password from memory
<lubot> <kc2bez> must be time to change it XD
<wxl> i have a fairly good memory for odd things.. i usually end up remembering even relatively long random character passwords eventually
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> until i discovered the "" trick (see the man page) i'd just like go remove …], Ctrl+o to save
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd6985738e8c5: Spellcheck featherpad again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd6985738e8c5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALea10a4193108: Spellcheck screengrab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALea10a4193108
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2b75393fd79f: Pluralize screenshots] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2b75393fd79f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaeffa9a7974c: Add loimpress find screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaeffa9a7974c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb2a8ec8a551f: Add up and down arrows to find text searching] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb2a8ec8a551f
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2305
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Our xscreensaver theme is too old: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2305
<lubot> <HMollerCl> new featherpad arrive
<kc2bez> Maybe we should change our default media player?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Because of the problem in live session?
<kc2bez> Really i jest but the replies there don't seem collaborative.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-09-08
<wxl[m]> @HMollerCl ctrl+o in `vim`? 🤣
<kc2bez> I think he meant `:w`
<wxl[m]> Wait what does featherpad have to do with vlc? 
<kc2bez> Unrelated
<wxl[m]> I `ZZ` (actually `,, ` but that's my own modification) but it doesn't seem to do the trick because `dch` doesn't see it as modified
<kc2bez> Your method is better than manually editing the time with `vim debian/changelog`
<wxl[m]> Ewwwww
<kc2bez> Agree
<wxl> https://youtu.be/nK8PEHur0q0?t=19
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i presume we could get away with pulling in the new featherpad?
<kc2bez> wxl: it looks like someone did
<wxl> OH even better XD
<kc2bez> !info featherpad eoan
<ubot93> featherpad (0.11.1-1~build1, eoan): Lightweight Qt5 plain-text editor. In component universe, is optional. Built by featherpad. Size 396 kB / 1,350 kB
<wxl> go LXQt Packaging Team
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2310
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://forum.lxqt.org/t/desktop-shortcut-lxqt/874
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Eyy! Slidescreen is good.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, wxl you didn't say anything about that target file?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 you said you had something about grub-theme?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2311
<wxl> i'm almost to bed and will get back later
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc0985b222bd5: Add zoom to a number in localc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc0985b222bd5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2312
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa5f56ee38675: Add how to insert a function] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa5f56ee38675
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL999e662b9b98: Add sorting different function] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL999e662b9b98
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL44f34119587f: Add x button to close function sidebar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL44f34119587f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd840f9f6e11c: Add accent 1 style] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd840f9f6e11c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5006afdc428a: Add accent 2] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5006afdc428a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf0620b638ecb: Add Heading 1 style] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf0620b638ecb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdf977b61a5c6: Add return to default style] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdf977b61a5c6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf2793a49cf1c: Add heading 2 style] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf2793a49cf1c
<lubot> Levi Ackerman was added by: Levi Ackerman
<lubot> <Levi Ackerman> Can anyone tell me how to get wifi option in Ubuntu?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Levi Ackerman [Can anyone tell me how to get wifi option in Ubuntu?], This is lubuntu devel channel. you should ask in support channel.
<lubot> <Levi Ackerman> @The_LoudSpeaker [This is lubuntu devel channel. you should ask in support channel.], Bhai bhai
<lubot> <Levi Ackerman> @The_LoudSpeaker [This is lubuntu devel channel. you should ask in support channel.], Help me plz
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah one sec.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ye join karle
<lubot> <Levi Ackerman> @The_LoudSpeaker [ye join karle], E to lubuntu ka k..
<lubot> <Levi Ackerman> @The_LoudSpeaker [ye join karle], Mujhe Ubuntu se matlab he at that point
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> you should ask here then: https://askubuntu.com/
<lubot> <Levi Ackerman> @The_LoudSpeaker [you should ask here then: https://askubuntu.com/], Ah! Thanks bhai
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Aur keep it to english only. you got lucky I know hindi.
<lubot> <Levi Ackerman> @The_LoudSpeaker [Aur keep it to english only. you got lucky I know hindi.], Meine tumhara bio dekh k he Hindi bola ...
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Levi Ackerman [Mujhe Ubuntu se matlab he at that point], then why did you join lubuntu devel chat in the first place? XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Levi Ackerman [Meine tumhara bio dekh k he Hindi bola ...], ohh. gg!
<lubot> <Levi Ackerman> @The_LoudSpeaker [then why did you join lubuntu devel chat in the first place? XD], Kewki mujhe Ubuntu ka channel nehe mil raha thaaaaa
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> lol! I didn't know putting hyd in bio will be used like this. but okay.
<lubot> <Levi Ackerman> @The_LoudSpeaker [lol! I didn't know putting hyd in bio will be used like this. but okay.], 😁😁😁
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Levi Ackerman [Kewki mujhe Ubuntu ka channel nehe mil raha thaaaaa], haa. alright. no problem.
<lubot> <Levi Ackerman> @The_LoudSpeaker [haa. alright. no problem.], Ok bhai. Badme tumko samosa khilaunga. Avi k lye bye.😁😁
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> hahahaha. bye.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> @HMollerCl ctrl+o in `vim`? 🤣], I was thinking in nano
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl [Comment that @teward001 saw the problem in plain debian (or manjaro?) also], plain Debian unstable.
<lubot> <teward001> because I am chaotic that way.  assuming we are talking about the panel problem.  add into the fact that Debian defaults to alt+f1 for that not super though
<lubot> <teward001> and when adding a second app menu button like the test case in Eoan i did, it defaults to alt+f1 for the new button
<lubot> <teward001> which looks like an upstream set default
<berci> hi everybody
<wxl> heyo
<wxl> so you can't complete the install?
<wxl> oops
<berci> i'am a rooky ubuntu user, need a help for install video driver for nm10 express chipset
<wxl> then use the support channel
<wxl> !support
<ubot93> For Lubuntu support, please join the #lubuntu channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support for Telegram.
<berci> ok thx
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL803d611399d5: Add how to get to gallery of images] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL803d611399d5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb90c58f96bc7: Add different categories of galleries] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb90c58f96bc7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe6b441eaabc0: Add left click drag image from gallery] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe6b441eaabc0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8cf192be2488: Add left click to select image] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8cf192be2488
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa8ecca2c3aa1: Add horizontal strech sink] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa8ecca2c3aa1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2548cdac685c: Add vertical streching] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2548cdac685c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL61b4e0699a67: Add move up in List] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL61b4e0699a67
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9a7cd891925e: Add move down in list] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9a7cd891925e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaa86dfe3f58c: Add resize vertically with streching] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaa86dfe3f58c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7aa906b90b9b: Add strech right or left] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7aa906b90b9b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe4e8b971ffea: Add how to start rotating images] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe4e8b971ffea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0f73a55f3d20: Add rotate while keeping opposite side in place] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0f73a55f3d20
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd1f1886f2917: Reword rotate on two corners sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd1f1886f2917
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc5464de0df88: Move center of rotation] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc5464de0df88
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4e2ac835d35c: Add flip image vertically] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4e2ac835d35c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa0ee5217cf1b: Add loimpress flip image horizontally] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa0ee5217cf1b
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-31
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/698/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/698/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/170/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/172/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/493/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/419/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/244/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/425/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/159/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/419/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/232/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/434/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/193/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/414/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/173/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/173/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/414/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/434/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/431/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/170/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/431/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/187/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/699/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/177/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/699/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/636/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/621/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/184/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/182/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/160/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/415/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/173/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/415/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/175/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/178/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/398/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/437/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/210/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/233/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/233/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/227/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/188/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/516/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/227/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/516/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/171/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/494/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/637/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/174/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/245/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/160/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/437/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/416/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/174/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/416/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/399/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/171/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/171/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/399/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/161/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes just succeeded after failing: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/399/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/234/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/699/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/246/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/437/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/232/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/699/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/437/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/232/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_calamares/494/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_calamares FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_calamares/171/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/432/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/432/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/413/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/198/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/426/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/426/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/621/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/434/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/182/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/413/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/422/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/422/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/419/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/432/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/184/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/172/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/516/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/424/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/167/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/602/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/184/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/184/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/205/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/425/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/175/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/420/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/414/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/210/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/426/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/433/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/637/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/438/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/435/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/435/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/194/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/198/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/432/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/184/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/426/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/432/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/422/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/442/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/442/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/184/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/246/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/184/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/205/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/426/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/434/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/184/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/426/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/184/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/194/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/174/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/426/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/432/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/424/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/622/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/184/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/188/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/178/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/420/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/622/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/637/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/424/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/435/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/432/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/183/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/176/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/179/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/602/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/700/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/602/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/211/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/234/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/438/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/228/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/189/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/516/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qps/228/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/517/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/638/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/233/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/700/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/233/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is it in the pipeline to add lxqt-archiver to 20.10? @kc2bez @wxl23 @tsimonq2
<lubot> <kc2bez> @HMollerCl [is it in the pipeline to add lxqt-archiver to 20.10? @kc2bez @wxl23 @tsimonq2], Does it work and build properly?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it has a new release from may https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-archiver/releases maybe we could package it and see how it works
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I haven't tested myself
<lubot> <kc2bez> Pretty sure that is the one in CI. I think it has issues
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aa, yo are right
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/199/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/427/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/167/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/622/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/423/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/435/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/423/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libsysstat/173/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/183/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/420/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/414/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_compton-conf/168/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/517/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/442/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/433/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/186/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/426/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/206/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/425/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/603/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/423/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/442/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-archiver/206/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-about/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/246/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/623/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/427/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/426/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-admin/435/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-runner/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/432/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-about FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-about/427/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/175/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-config/189/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/194/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/425/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/179/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-notificationd/176/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/421/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/427/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-notificationd/415/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/434/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_liblxqt/211/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/638/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/436/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/439/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/186/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/436/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/436/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-panel/195/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/199/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/185/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/433/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-powermanagement/433/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/427/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/433/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-qtplugin/443/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/421/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/623/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/638/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/425/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/234/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/700/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qterminal/234/
#lubuntu-devel 2020-09-01
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd1cb5184ff04: Spellcheck lximage.rst] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd1cb5184ff04
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T169: Lubuntu 20.04.1] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T169#3670
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T170: Lubuntu 18.04.5] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T170#3673
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#3676
<lubot> Nnnn mmmm was added by: Nnnn mmmm
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> This bot insulted me as foolish in the support group, although I only asked if there were real people behind this bot
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> Then I was removed from the group
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> Do you find it normal
<lubot> <teward001> um, what?  (E: Missing Context)  this also isn't a channel for you to complain in about how the telegram channels are managed.
<lubot> <teward001> oh i see what happened
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> @teward001 [um, what?  (E: Missing Context)  this also isn't a channel for you to complain i …], Yea but it was not fair
<lubot> <teward001> that's not a bot that's a user in charge
<lubot> <teward001> and to be fair, I agree with them, you can take your tirade out of the support room
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> Why was I removed ?
<lubot> <teward001> (fun fact: i'm a much harsher moderator than they are with moderating the chat too)
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> @teward001 [and to be fair, I agree with them, you can take your tirade out of the support r …], What kind of tirade
<lubot> <teward001> point is:
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> I only asked whether there are real people behind this bot
<lubot> <teward001> this isn't the channel to complain about how you were removed from another room
<lubot> <teward001> there is no 'bot' here
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> I am not a bot expert
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> i cant understand u Guys
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> @teward001 [this isn't the channel to complain about how you were removed from another room], Where can I do this
<lubot> <teward001> not in any of our chat channels.
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> So it is unfair
<lubot> <foo> you are speaking to folks to complain at
<lubot> <foo> however, you should look at the ubuntu code of conduct
<lubot> <teward001> and now you're done talking in here, good day
<lubot> <teward001> refer to Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<lubot> <foo> in light of that, there's nothing to complain about
<lubot> <teward001> and if you REALLY feel you were wronged, go talk to the Lubuntu Council who nominates moderators here.
